# Cm2, Fourstar, Brendo, Maple Mega Barleywine Brewday



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

Ok fellas so we don't keep taking over other threads.... Here's where can discuss our big v
barleywine brew day.



Fourstar said:


> Speaking of, we really need to come up with a recipe. maybe use the BCS version with our own choice of hops? Or we just go on our own? Ive been thinking a dark crystal to 3% (you dont need low end crystals as the base malt keeps it sweet/sugary), a 5% bang of heavily kilned malt like biscuit malt, 4-5% sucrose to help bring the FG down and possibly a blend of JW ale/JW pils for the base malt remainder. OG of 1.100 120IBU?!
> 
> i haven plenty of US Magnum we can sacrifice for a clean smooth bittering addition.



there is the baybrewers barleywine which looked good. Can't find recipe ATM as I'm on iPhone.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/10)

Big V barleywine 
American Barleywine 

Type: All Grain
Date: 3/03/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 43.69 % 
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 43.69 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 4.85 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 2.91 % 
80.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 79.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (20 min) Hops 16.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.85 % 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.101 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.025 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.97 %
Bitterness: 126.9 IBUl/l 
Est Color: 11.4 SRM 

Mash Profile
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 9.80 kg 
Sparge Water: 0.00 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 27.44 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.00 L of water at 85.5 C 73.0 C 

Notes 
CaCl2 in mash
CaSO4 in boil 

this is my idea so far. this is at a single sparge to 31L boil volume @ 60 min boil, if we up the boil to 120mins to increase kettle melanoidens we can sparge more.


----------



## joecast (3/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Beer Profile
> Est Original Gravity: 1.101 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.025 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.97 %
> ...


sh1t, you guys arent messing around. hope it turns out well!


----------



## DUANNE (3/3/10)

that sounds tasty, but wheres the late hops come you know you want more!


----------



## brendo (3/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Big V barleywine
> American Barleywine
> 
> Ingredients
> ...




Where's the Rye??? You KNOW that Maple is gunna want some...  

Looking good so far... we'll just need to scale it up once we settle on a recipe and work out equipment volumes, etc.


----------



## brettprevans (3/3/10)

I'm thinking 11% to carry hops and age. 500g rye or crystal rye! And maybe a touch of carraaroma or carrared fior good measure....


----------



## brendo (3/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I'm thinking 11% to carry hops and age. 500g rye or crystal rye! And maybe a touch of carraaroma or carrared fior good measure....




well there will be plenty of caraRye flying around between us...


----------



## Fourstar (4/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I'm thinking 11% to carry hops and age. 5
> 
> ... carrared fior good measure....




Yeah, looking back lastnight after posting, with the high IBU count 11% is probably more fitting although we have to realise that we will then need to use a yeast with high alcohol tolerance. Being American, the only option thats rated above 10% (if you want a US yeast) is the PACMAN strain. (glad i have a few slants.) 

I think light crystals are a waste of time in this style of beer. The residual sweetness you get from the high finishing gravity is more than enough. If you add light crystals as well it will just be overly syrupy sweet, not to mention their impact on this style of beer with be 1/10 of SFA with all that base malt sweetness.


----------



## Fourstar (4/3/10)

brendo said:


> well there will be plenty of caraRye flying around between us...



i think cararye would be an interesting option as it gives a strong toasty, peppery & dusty chocolate note.

we also need to keep in mind that we will probably be doing a 120min boil so the expected colour is probabaly going to darken up to 3-4SRM.


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

yeah the doubleing up of light crystal is overkill. i realised that after posting.

This is the barley wine (and partigyle) I was going to do myself. a bit of inspiration. but i like the above recipe 4*


The Bays Big Barleywine
Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.50
Anticipated OG: 1.116 Plato: 27.19
Anticipated SRM: 12.6
Anticipated IBU: 96.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 32.86 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.081 SG 19.59 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
68.0 8.50 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
20.0 2.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 3
8.0 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
4.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 51


Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
45.00 g. Nugget Pellet 13.00 69.2 120 min.
10.00 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 4.7 20 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 3.1 20 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 3.8 20 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 15.00 5.4 20 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 2.3 10 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 15.00 3.2 10 min.
10.00 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 2.8 10 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 1.9 10 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 15.00 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 Dry Hop
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 0.0 Dry Hop
15.00 g. Columbus Pellet 15.00 0.0 Dry Hop
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
yeast = 1056 american (US-05)


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 12.50
Water Qts: 33.55 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 31.75 - Before Additional Infusions
L Water Per kg Grain: 2.54 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 64 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 70 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 10
Total Mash Volume L: 40.09 - Dough-In Infusion Only
All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Notes
-----
ive added 0.5kg Ale & 0.5kg Otter to counter
act my lower efficency.
newport hops subbed for nugget. 60g reduced to 45g




The Bays Big Barleywine - Parigyle
Use 3rd runnings from above batch
Add 100g carared
100g carapils
100g wheat 
POR @ 60min
Recultered coopers yeast


----------



## Fourstar (4/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Grain/Extract/Sugar
> % Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
> 68.0 8.50 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
> 20.0 2.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 3
> ...



talk about a complex hop schedule CM2!

The reasons i omitted the aroma and dryhop additions from my rough sketch at this stage was:
a. after 6 months conditioning, the aroma additions are probably going to be lost. Although might contribute some flavour complexity as they break down.
b. you get enough of aroma from 20 mins and less anyway. Especially if you are heavily hopping.
c. dry hops will oxidise the beer, regardless of how you do it. Oxidation is a killer for a barleywines storage, esepcially if you are expecting to keep a few bottles for atleast 2-3 years. if you are only aging for 6-8 months, thats probabaly when it will be hitting its peak after dry hopping. Although the malt complexity/aging probabaly wont be as good as at 3 years.

Just some thaughts.

Like your grain bill. simple ones are always good ones with this kind of beer.


----------



## raven19 (4/3/10)

Just wondering will the 1056 Yeast do the job considering the high alcohol % towards the end of the ferment? :unsure:


----------



## Fourstar (4/3/10)

raven19 said:


> Just wondering will the 1056 Yeast do the job considering the high alcohol % towards the end of the ferment? :unsure:



Nope, well it will struggle as i pointed out in an earlier post  i think PACMAN might be the go for the US character as its rated to 12%


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

it should do it. it would need a good sized starter and we'd probably use Wyeast American instead of 1056.

edit: oh and yes pacman might be a go. this recipe has been done with 1056 and worked, but lets go the paccy


----------



## Fourstar (4/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> it should do it. it would need a good sized starter and we'd probably use Wyeast American instead of 1056.





> *Origin:*
> *Flocculation:* Medium-Low
> *Attenuation:* 73-77%
> *Temperature Range:* 60-72F, 15-22C
> *Alcohol Tolerance:* 10% ABV




It might struggle.


----------



## zebba (4/3/10)

When were you guys planning on doing this, and are you open to blow-ins on the day?

Planning on doing a barleywine soon, once I get a little more gear together. Would love to sit in on the brew day...


----------



## Maple (8/3/10)

OK Gents, lets get this thing moving along. Happy to offer up my place, but will need some extra gear. I can do 45L @1050, so how much are we brewing? 20L each? if so, we'd require a few MT, another Kettle and another HLT. CM2's superpowered rig requires a 15A service, which I don't have, so will need another option. 

Alternatively, my gear is transportable - just not the frame, and require 10A for the pump and HLT - so if one of you guys wants the show, I can haul my gear.

I figure you guys have a good handle on what the rec should look like, so I'll leave it to you (and bring a few kg of Rye to sneak into the MT  ) and then we can work out who's got what and go from there. 

come on ladies, let's get this thing happening.


----------



## brettprevans (8/3/10)

Well if we need some horsepower my rig is the go but yes requires a 15A outlet for the hlt. The tun and boiler (100l) is transportable. I'll check if I gave enough brownie points with SWMBO to hold it at my place.


----------



## Kleiny (8/3/10)

Yeast wise i just finished fermenting a Rocheforte 10 inspired belgian dark strong with the trappist blend strain from wyeast, its probably not the profile you are looking for but.

1.102 - 1.012 in 2 weeks
Keys: 
Large pitch from leftover yeast cake of a belgian blonde ale
Aeration for 30min from a fishpump setup at about 8-10hrs after pitch (no krausen present at this time).
Allowed the ferment to rise from 19C to 22C for the last 3 days.

Just about to crash chill this one and it is tasteing sensational and clean other than the brett that is supplied from the yeast.

Goodluck
Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (8/3/10)

Hmm we will have todo the numbers on total batch size, boil volumes etc so we can confirm the amount of equipment we require.

Will we do a partigyle with the remaining spent grain? im sure we could all get a mild or bitter out of the scraps.


----------



## brendo (8/3/10)

Maple said:


> OK Gents, lets get this thing moving along. Happy to offer up my place, but will need some extra gear. I can do 45L @1050, so how much are we brewing? 20L each? if so, we'd require a few MT, another Kettle and another HLT. CM2's superpowered rig requires a 15A service, which I don't have, so will need another option.
> 
> Alternatively, my gear is transportable - just not the frame, and require 10A for the pump and HLT - so if one of you guys wants the show, I can haul my gear.
> 
> ...



my MT is transportable and I just got a 110l boiler - just need a bigger burner for it. My rig and HLT are no transportable, but I can probably pull my pump off it if need be. 

Also happy to host if need be - but I only have 10A power avail. 

Brendo


----------



## Maple (8/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Hmm we will have todo the numbers on total batch size, boil volumes etc so we can confirm the amount of equipment we require.
> 
> Will we do a partigyle with the remaining spent grain? im sure we could all get a mild or bitter out of the scraps.


Absolutely! No sense not using perfectly good maltose bits.


----------



## Fourstar (8/3/10)

Maple said:


> Absolutely! No sense not using perfectly good maltose bits.



excelllllent!


----------



## brettprevans (8/3/10)

+1 for partigyle


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

we dont need to use my hlt if we have something else that will do the job. 

I can bring along my mongolian 23 jet burner. that will handle your 110L pot brendan.


what about a chinese partigyle h34r: im sure we've all got plenty of chinese hops we wouldnt mind offering up


anywhoo this was the recipe i used for me last (and only so far) partigyle
Pliney Parigyle
Use 3rd runnings from Pliney clone
Add 100g carared
100g carapils
100g wheat 
POR @ 60min
Recultered coopers yeast

we could easily do something simple like this.


----------



## Maple (10/3/10)

OK kids, let's get it going. Happy to host, but will need a few weeks notice to 'grease the wheels' so to speak. Already gave notice, and that was acknowledged. 

We need a recipe - CM2 - i think you're onto a good thing with that hop schedule, over to you to sort it

then we need to figure volumes based on that - 4*, your the maths-man, based on output from above, get the figures

then we can get the finer details worked out. let's get it sorted before Tues evening, and we can go through the details then.


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

Ok why not accept beaver st brewry as location. Thx Dave and Suz.

Hop schedule I recon is killer. Just question about hops. U guys prefer 4*'s hops or mine. I personally don't mind. I recon Dave is one for the Hops I quoted.

I recon we go with ur grain bill though 4*.

Don't suppose we can brew both can we! 

I can do any weekend except 21 march.


----------



## Kleiny (10/3/10)

good luck fella's

All looks like it is a goer and if you guys want i will be up for a swap with my Dark Amnesia (Dark Belgian Strong 12%)

I might be able to release grip on a couple of these if your interested. Its tasteing exceptional out of the fermenter.

Kleiny


----------



## brettprevans (10/3/10)

Well not wanting to go off topic in our thread but I'm planning on doing a golden strong and dark Belgian in the next few brews so I'm personally happy to swap a few of those. 

I'm sure we would all be happy to swap a few of these barlay wines for a couple of urs.


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ok why not accept beaver st brewry as location. Thx Dave and Suz.
> Hop schedule I recon is killer. Just question about hops. U guys prefer 4*'s hops or mine. I personally don't mind. I recon Dave is one for the Hops I quoted.
> I recon we go with ur grain bill though 4*.
> Don't suppose we can brew both can we!
> I can do any weekend except 21 march.



Whatever suits bud. Due to the extended boil period, ultra high OG and the sheer richness of a barleywine i think the KISS approach to the grain bill is a smart idea. Especially considering the outlay of ingredients we dont want it to be too OTT. As for the Ale/pils blend noted in mine, thats always bendable, heck we dont even have to blend really i guess it just comes down to who has what on hand and go from there.

We COULD brew both, and have a spare cube for a blended version? (maybe im a little too keen here!)

For ease of hopping, we could make up a few hop blends for our 20, 10 & 0 min additions and a high AA bittering hop for the bulk of the boil bittering? e.g. nugget or magnum etc for say 60 IBU?

As for the hops used, it looks at this stage we all agreee on US varietals. I have plenty of centennial to give up along with Magnum if you want that for the bittering hop? Heck, we could even blend the bittering addition too. 

Maybe we could all note our top 5 hops US&US like hops, e.g. galaxy, motueka etc and then the most common agreed varieties are then used in the beer?

Well im free pretty much any weekend excluding the 26-28th March as im away in hobart for my cricket trip.

Cheers.


----------



## brendo (11/3/10)

Back from wet Queensland, time to weigh in properly.

Location... happy enough with the Beaver St Bruery... 

Date wise... will need to consult the social director and get back to you...

Grain Bill - I like 4*'s, I reckon it is a goer, but reckon we should include some rye for interest - either malted or caraRye...

Hop schedule - I don't mind happy with either, but I agree with 4* about not dry hopping

Equipment - happy to bring my 50l mash tun and 110l kettle to the event, pump too if we need it. Depending on when we do it, hopefully I will have a Mongolian burner by then, otherwise I might need to use yours CM2.

I have plenty of grain and hops on hand and also a fresh Pacman smackpack that can be added to the cause.

Also happy to swap some of the output with Kleiny too...

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

brendo said:


> I have plenty of grain and hops on hand and also a fresh Pacman smackpack that can be added to the cause.



I have slants if need be.

Also, the PACMAN yeats is a very poor top cropper, it only gives a llow creamy krausen like a lager. Even when fermenting up to 22 deg its quite dismal so you have to use the slurry. My original plan was to top crop one morning, then top crop that evening, then again if possible the next monring and pitch all that into the wort. It doesnt look like i can now so i will simply brew a low alc, low hopped cream ale or something to that effect, scoop a crap load of slurry and dump it into the fermenter.


----------



## Maple (11/3/10)

OK, good progress here guys. hey 4*, what do we need in terms of MT volumes, Water volumes etc. if you can work that out, we can get an equip list together. 

As for grain, got some, hops too. I've got a Pacman on the go now, so should have a good slurry once that's done, perhaps a wash, and re-build to a few litres. So I don't think we'll come up in the grain/hops or yeast dept. 

I like your idea of perhaps 2 different BWs, then we can have a bit of variaty too.


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

*agreed so far**Location:* Beaver St bruery
*Grain Bill: *

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 43.69 % 
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 43.69 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 4.85 % 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 4.85 % 
+rye or cararye

*Hop schedule: *
hop @ 120
hop blend @ 20
hop blend @10
hop blend @0
no dry hopping. 

agreed hops types: centenntial....
*
equip: *Brendo bringing his stuff.
Ill bring my kettle also in case and my burner
obviously Dave's rig will be there.

*Yeast:* Pacman... *insert pacman icon chasing little pacman ghosts*

edit:

my comment on doing both BW was literally a suggestion to make to completly seperate BW, not to blend them. thats a mega brew day though. it would make a an awsome blended partigyle though


----------



## Maple (11/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> agreed so far
> Location: Beaver St bruery
> Grain Bill:
> 
> ...


That gives us 2x50L mash tuns - what about a third have 3 going, to get the most out of the boilers at a really high Grav?
lots of kettle space (which we made need for HLT). 

Pump, if transportable would be good brendo, (make sure you bring hoses to ensure connectivity) 

As for the date, I thnik we are looking at april, anyone have plans for the easter weekend? 9-12?


----------



## brendo (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> For ease of hopping, we could make up a few hop blends for our 20, 10 & 0 min additions and a high AA bittering hop for the bulk of the boil bittering? e.g. nugget or magnum etc for say 60 IBU?
> 
> As for the hops used, it looks at this stage we all agreee on US varietals. I have plenty of centennial to give up along with Magnum if you want that for the bittering hop? Heck, we could even blend the bittering addition too.
> 
> Maybe we could all note our top 5 hops US&US like hops, e.g. galaxy, motueka etc and then the most common agreed varieties are then used in the beer?



I have truckloads of Amarillo on hand, so would be happy to use some up.

Otherwise, Cascade, Chinook, Centennial and Simcoe are always good...


----------



## brendo (11/3/10)

Maple said:


> That gives us 2x50L mash tuns - what about a third have 3 going, to get the most out of the boilers at a really high Grav?
> lots of kettle space (which we made need for HLT).
> 
> Pump, if transportable would be good brendo, (make sure you bring hoses to ensure connectivity)
> ...



Pump I can do... but I can't believe you want me to bring hoses too h34r: 

Easter weekend is out for me I am afraid, but otherwise April would work quite nicely for me I think...


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

Maple said:


> That gives us 2x50L mash tuns - what about a third have 3 going, to get the most out of the boilers at a really high Grav?
> lots of kettle space (which we made need for HLT).
> Pump, if transportable would be good brendo, (make sure you bring hoses to ensure connectivity)
> As for the date, I thnik we are looking at april, anyone have plans for the easter weekend? 9-12?



I can bring my 38L cooler mash tun, it just means we will need todo multi sparges with the large grain bill on mine. By then i _should _have my 40L kettle drilled with a valve and pickup tube, we could use it for a HLT?!? 

As this stage im free on the easter weekend.


----------



## Maple (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> I can bring my 38L cooler mash tun, it just means we will need todo multi sparges with the large grain bill on mine. By then i _should _have my 40L kettle drilled with a valve and pickup tube, we could use it for a HLT?!?
> 
> As this stage im free on the easter weekend.


Yeah, good stuff. I think that sorts us. looks like B can't do Easter, so I propose the weekend prior or after. have tentative plans for Anzac weekend (can be shuffled if need be though)


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

I can bring my 50L tun along if we are going to do both BW's. I will bring my silicone hoses also.

sounds like an awsome brewday!!! 

now if we do 2 diff BW do we want to keep the same hops and hop schedule and just change grain bill? or go comepletely diff?


easter weekend: i have to go to some crappy kids picnic thing SWMBO has organised with her mother's group :angry: thats on good Friday. so any other day im good to go

edit: ok i see easter is out. no worries. lock in any other date for me. im good to go.


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

Maybe a traditional English BW and an American?!? if its English i'd call for a traditional one with nothing but MO, should have purchased a sack at the bulk buy!  Haha.


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Maybe a traditional English BW and an American?!? if its English i'd call for a traditional one with nothing but MO, should have purchased a sack at the bulk buy!  Haha.


probably a good idea. i have no MO though. i think ive got some english hops in the freezer. will check and report back.


----------



## brendo (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Maybe a traditional English BW and an American?!? if its English i'd call for a traditional one with nothing but MO, should have purchased a sack at the bulk buy!  Haha.



I have plenty of MO - still got half a sack from the last one, with a full sack from the current one, so if this is the way we want to go, I can get that side of it sorted out...


----------



## Maple (11/3/10)

if we go that way, and you guys want fuggles, I want the other one... I've only met one english hop I like, and that too is in moderation. but that's just me, don't let that stop the 2 brew styles, just putting dibs on the other.


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

Maple said:


> if we go that way, and you guys want fuggles, I want the other one... I've only met one english hop I like, and that too is in moderation. but that's just me, don't let that stop the 2 brew styles, just putting dibs on the other.



I was just thinking, do we really need two barleywines? Considering we where planning a partigyle with the spent grain a 3 batch brewday at this scale will take 15+ hours! now to mention the loss of gravity points being thrown out in the spent grain. 

maybe we should just roll abck to the ABW and the partigyle of our choice?


----------



## brendo (11/3/10)

Maple said:


> if we go that way, and you guys want fuggles, I want the other one... I've only met one english hop I like, and that too is in moderation. but that's just me, don't let that stop the 2 brew styles, just putting dibs on the other.



nah bugger fuggles... I would advocate something like Target for bitterring and EKG or an EKG/Styrian Goldings combo for later hopping...


----------



## brendo (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> I was just thinking, do we really need two barleywines? Considering we where planning a partigyle with the spent grain a 3 batch brewday at this scale will take 15+ hours! now to mention the loss of gravity points being thrown out in the spent grain.
> 
> maybe we should just roll abck to the ABW and the partigyle of our choice?




I am happy enough with an ABW and a partigyle... could always english that one up if that is what ppl wanted to do...


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

brendo said:


> I am happy enough with an ABW and a partigyle... could always english that one up if that is what ppl wanted to do...



yeah either/or, two blokes take a bitter the other two take something else?


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

why dont we keep it to the ABW & partigyle. if we were contemplating doing another beer why not make it differant. say like ommegang adoration special ale :icon_drool2: or a Seirra Nevada Celebration ale or a funky beer


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

Celebration ale or Torpedo! :icon_drool2: 

I wonder what the crystal malts are in the celebration ale?! Its pushing orange to copper so maybe 6-7% medium crystal and a touch of dark crystal/caraaroma? Crap, i might just make this myself at home!


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Celebration ale or Torpedo! :icon_drool2:
> 
> I wonder what the crystal malts are in the celebration ale?! Its pushing orange to copper so maybe 6-7% medium crystal and a touch of dark crystal/caraaroma? Crap, i might just make this myself at home!


2 recipes i found and look about right are here and here

torpedo would be a good chance to use citra hop for a test drive


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

I'd use the brewking KB Recipe but not the other.

Here is my guesswork. Low mash temp to get the gravity down and counteract the richness of 9% crystal SN talk about in their own description. I decided a blend of JW Dark and medium crystal to get a balanced palate, too much JW dark doesnt have the richness of toffee/caramel that seems to be the norm in this beer (according to reviews ive read).

SN Celebration Ale 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 11/03/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
6.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 91.55 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 4.23 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 4.23 % 
35.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 46.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.37 % 
Bitterness: 65.8 IBU 
Est Color: 10.5 SRM

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.86 L of water at 69.7 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 11.85 L of water at 90.1 C 73.0 C


----------



## brettprevans (15/3/10)

what's going on fellas? stalled ferment? :lol: 

where are we up to? 

4* and I have floated the idea of 2 seperate style brews for the mega brew day (3 brews incl a partigyle)

also I dont think we landed on a date


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> what's going on fellas? stalled ferment? :lol:
> where are we up to?
> 4* and I have floated the idea of 2 seperate style brews for the mega brew day (3 brews incl a partigyle)
> also I dont think we landed on a date




Hmm i think for ease of effort it might be best if we just do a single Barleywine and a Partigyle as originally planned. After all, the last big batch beer i was involved in took almost the whole day (case swap). A barley wine and a partigyle should be enough.

I'll have to go over the details of batch volumes tonight and work out what figures of remaining gravity~ we will have from the left over grain. I'll asume we will get equal gravity from each mash tun for ease of calculation. Either way, our primary focus should be getting the highest gravity we can from each tun then a partigyle second.

As i discussed with Maple, we might be best to sparge from tun to tun to tun to wash as much as we can away. It might require a little reading but i know its been done before.


----------



## Maple (15/3/10)

BW/PG is my vote.
As for the date, let's look at April 3. Discuss tomorrow night at AA. 

BTW, I'll bring your grain and yeast to AA bretto, unless you want them tonight, then you'll have to come and grab them.


----------



## brettprevans (15/3/10)

ok BW/PG it is. settled

Im ok for 3 April. thats 2 of us. 

Dave - re grain etc. tomorrow's fine. im in no rush.... desperately trying to write a 2000 word paper from scratch thats due today. so i wont be brewing tonight!


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok BW/PG it is. settled
> 
> Im ok for 3 April. thats 2 of us.
> 
> Dave - re grain etc. tomorrow's fine. im in no rush.... desperately trying to write a 2000 word paper from scratch thats due today. so i wont be brewing tonight!




Sounds ok for me too! CM2, you coming to BJCP tomorrow night? If so, want to bring my rye wiht you? I'll bring a grainbag, or use one brendo wil give me!


----------



## Maple (15/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Sounds ok for me too! CM2, you coming to BJCP tomorrow night? If so, want to bring my rye wiht you? I'll bring a grainbag, or use one brendo wil give me!


I have his grain mate. It'll be coming, unless he's not.


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

http://brewingtechniques.com/library/backi...2.2/mosher.html

http://brewingtechniques.com/library/backi...oshertable.html

we can use this for our partigyle formulation.


----------



## brendo (15/3/10)

BW and PG for me too i think... I reckon that is more than enough to chew off.

April 3 is looking good for me - nothing on the calendar, but I will double check with The Boss and confirm tomorrow night...


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

Ok ive just done a few numbers (will probabaly have to adjust for losses in kettle etc) but so far the guesstimate is a follows:

for a 160L final volume (two batches, BW and PG) we will require a starting gravity of 1.075~ 

Then, we split the total pre boil liquor in 1/2 (190 odd L~) and end up with the following.

1st batch sparge (barley wine) will end up with a final volume figure of 1.116
2nd batch (partigyle) will end up with a final volume figure of 1.040 

Note: the 2nd batch sparge is not including any specialties we can add to the second sparge, this can be used to help push up the starting gravity.

The 1st batch sparge includes its mash-in water so you add less water to the tun for the 1st sparge, the second sparge for the partigyle is equal to the total water used for the 1st sparge+ dough in.


Sounds simple? im kinda dizzy but i get it.


----------



## Maple (15/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ok ive just done a few numbers (will probabaly have to adjust for losses in kettle etc) but so far the guesstimate is a follows:
> 
> for a 160L final volume (two batches, BW and PG) we will require a starting gravity of 1.075~
> 
> ...


Which gives each of us 20L of each of the PG and BW, if I follow you? To my thinking we need the 110L pot for the BW and split the PG over another 2 kettles?


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

Maple said:


> Which gives each of us 20L of each of the PG and BW, if I follow you? To my thinking we need the 110L pot for the BW and split the PG over another 2 kettles?



yeah or we can boil the BW in two pots, while another pot can be used for bringing mash/sparge water up to temp for the partigyle batch. We will have to go through some kind of infusion period for any specialties we add to the remaining grist so by the time this is all done and have been filled with their sparge water, the other two kettles should be empty and ready for more wort to be boiled in them!

So, what are we going to make for the partigyle?! ive reserved enough gravity of fermetnables there to knock out someting big enough (4.5%~)

Any styles people want to test/play with?


----------



## brettprevans (15/3/10)

im coming tomorrow. wild horses oculdnt stop me! 

cool re dates. were getting there


edit:

well partigyles traditionally are lighter in alc so i dont think ther'es any need to be pushing for 4.5%. I'd be happy with a 3.5%. 


oh and rooky - bjcp tomorrow night is belgian strongs! :icon_drool2:


----------



## therook (15/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im coming tomorrow. wild horses oculdnt stop me!
> 
> cool re dates. were getting there




Maybe you guys could put a float in next years Mardi Gra :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im coming tomorrow. wild horses oculdnt stop me!
> edit: well partigyles traditionally are lighter in alc so i dont think ther'es any need to be pushing for 4.5%. I'd be happy with a 3.5%.




Well do we want a traditional partigyle @ 3.5% and skimp on the grain or a slightly higher OG? I guess it really comes down to our mash tun capacities.

Oh, BTW can you bring my Rye tomorrow?!?


----------



## Maple (15/3/10)

I'm happy enough with a sub 2%, let get the goodies into the bw and hop the mild to iipa levels. Adding a bit of crystal might just give it a bit more
Colour and residual sweetness, that's cool with me


----------



## brendo (15/3/10)

Maple said:


> I'm happy enough with a sub 2%, let get the goodies into the bw and hop the mild to iipa levels. Adding a bit of crystal might just give it a bit more
> Colour and residual sweetness, that's cool with me



what he said...

And I have been given the all clear for April 3 so lock it in!!


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

Maple said:


> I'm happy enough with a sub 2%, let get the goodies into the bw and hop the mild to iipa levels. Adding a bit of crystal might just give it a bit more
> Colour and residual sweetness, that's cool with me



hmm following that idea we then scrap the standard partigyle idea altogether and moreso scavange the leftovers? Partigyle is equated out as per your two required batches its either a 1:3 split by wort volume or 50:50 split. Upon furhter investigation, ive noticed what i worked out earlier is incorrect and only works for the 1:3 split of volume. 

If we try a 50:50 split partigyle (of total wort) we are looking at 1.110 and a 1.055 worts, this will require a buttload of grain @ 58 Kilos. (compared to 40)

This idea seems to scrape the botom of the barrel so to speak. Sounds ok to me. crapload cheaper too! (or not on the hop side fo things). Its also less likly to test the volume limits of our equiptment too. 18KG of extra grain takes up alot of space.

Being optomistic and we get 70% efficiency on the 1st batch and we scrape 10% efficiency on the 2nd (possible) we are looking at around 1.025~ 

We also might want to treat the sparge water with CaCl or lactic acid for the second batch to ensure we reduce tannin extraction as the pH might start to clim fairly rapidly at that stage.


----------



## Fourstar (15/3/10)

Maple said:


> I have his grain mate. It'll be coming, unless he's not.




Does that mean i require my scales and a bag?


----------



## Maple (16/3/10)

Gents (term used v. loosely) - it seems I have screwed up the date, and assumed Easter was on the 2nd weekend. Turns out it's on the 2nd - 4th (or so google tells me). I have conflicting calanders on when it shows. Either way, the 3rd still works for me, but you guys make the call.

4*, bring scales/bag tonight.


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

yep thats the saturday before easter sunday the date we have selected.

See link: http://www.vic.gov.au/Victorian-Public-Holiday-Dates.html

Im happy with that date, SWMBO is working that weekend so im free as a bird.

So, are we in agreeance for the recipe and scavanging the remainder + crystal/specialtiess on second batch?!? works well for me!


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> yep thats the saturday before easter sunday the date we have selected.
> 
> See link: http://www.vic.gov.au/Victorian-Public-Holiday-Dates.html
> 
> ...



yup works for me. will confrim tonight.

and +1 for adding a few bits and peices for partigyle.

my last (and only partigyle) I added:
Use 3rd runnings from pliney clone, 
100g carared, 
100g carapils, 
100g wheat, 
POR @ 60min
Recultered coopers yeast

cant say if it tasted good as it got infected (all brews from that brewday got infected). 

long story short - yes for crystal/specialtiess


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> long story short - yes for crystal/specialtiess




Cool bananas, well once we dicide what style we want for the final runnings i can put something together based on the original grain bill in beersmith.

What hops are we going for in the BW? just so i can assemble the recipes.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

how about we decide on hops tonight at bjcp? 

Brendo as I am collecting grain from Dave, I'll drive. want a lift?


----------



## Maple (16/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> What hops are we going for in the BW? just so i can assemble the recipes.


I've got heaps of Chinese hops to unload  but in all seriousness, I've got Amarillo, cent, Columbus in fair amounts, and chinook and other assorted c'hops in some lesser quantities.


----------



## brendo (16/3/10)

Well it look like my infallible wife farked up - April 3 is no good for me. Let's sort out a date tonight - sorry guys. 

Hops - I have plenty of Amarillo, cascade, chinook and centennial so no dramas with any of those being in the hop schedule. 

Bretto - a lift would be awesome.

Fourstar - if you are bringing scales with you i will make use of them to check the caraRye - my scales packed it in yesterday so I had to use bathroom scales which are not exactly accurate given they are in 100g increments. 

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

brendo said:


> Well it look like my infallible wife farked up - April 3 is no good for me. Let's sort out a date tonight - sorry guys.
> 
> Hops - I have plenty of Amarillo, cascade, chinook and centennial so no dramas with any of those being in the hop schedule.
> 
> ...




no worries cheif.  My major hops on hand are Magnum and Centennial, everything else is around 100g as i buy hops in this increment. As for specialty grain we may not have (biscuit/aromatic/roasts etc) i can always get em from greensy at a decent price.

Maple, when i went to get the roast barley and biscuit malt (ended up getting aromatic) i saved 5 bucks from the two kilos comparitvly to G&G. pretty decent saving i recon in the grand scheme of things. :beerbang: If there is a 1 off hop we want, i can always get 100g of something. usually circa 10-13 bucks from dave in that value. 

Hop schedule, i assume we are following CM2s schedule of:
60min/fwh
20
10
0

Also, i assume we are no chilling yes? From experience, can i suggest we shift the 20 10 and 0 min additions to being 10 min and 0 min and 5 mins after falmeout (whirlpool addition)?

The reason for this is to compensate for the extended high temp contact time isomerisation. If we add it all in the 20/10/0 as a no chill we will end up with a buttload of hop flavour/extra bitterness and low amounts of aroma. Atleast thats the results i get when NC (which is all the time). Thats generally why my recipes are FWH (to try and get more hop aroma), 20-10min and a knockout/whirlpool addition to reduce the isomerisation time.

If you give the wort 5 mins after knockout before whirlpooling you are looking at contact temps of 90-80 deg for your "flameout" addition and by the time you end up cubing it, they are around 75-70 where the isomerisation process is signifigantly slower. If we add them at 20 10 0, it will be more like 40,30 15 additions. Kinda make sense?


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/10)

dave, brendan and me all have coil chillers. no need to no-chill

i have some buscuit and a range of hops


----------



## Maple (16/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> As for specialty grain we may not have (biscuit/aromatic/roasts etc) i can always get em from greensy at a decent price.
> 
> 
> Hop schedule, i assume we are following CM2s schedule of:
> ...


Firstly, I have these grains (off the top of my head) - Ale, Pils, Munich I and II, CaraAroma, Special B, Biscuit, Vienna, Wheat and of course Rye. not sure how much of what, but have a few kg of each at the bare minimum.

Secondly - Aroma hops in a BW - does it really matter - really just the BU's and the flavour i thought we'd be after, thereby negating the no-chill corrections to accomodate. Could be wrong, just my 2c. 

Thirdly, Ch 7 could film the day, i'm sure my missus will be looking for the shotgun by mashout....


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

Maple said:


> Secondly - Aroma hops in a BW - does it really matter - really just the BU's and the flavour i thought we'd be after, thereby negating the no-chill corrections to accomodate. Could be wrong, just my 2c.
> 
> Thirdly, Ch 7 could film the day, i'm sure my missus will be looking for the shotgun by mashout....



Well that was my original idea with the recipe i formulated (with simple single hop additions as placeholders for IBU counts) but i thaught you wanted the big aroma contribution?! I can see some merit in an aroma contribution as the volitiles when they break down will contribute something to the beer, although it could be seen as being quite wasteful. not to mention having to deal with more vegative matter in the bottom of the kettle.

Well, the additions at their traditional time times wont really be negating the need for no chill adjustments. All you are really doing is adding excessive theoretical IBUs whcih could thorw the balance of the beer out. 

w/ respect to simple BU:GU, currently its at around 1:1, if we add them as the 20,10,0 in their written form, it may creep up to something like 1.5:1 (theoretically) which is not really to style.

Its all really arm waving once we get to 100IBU anyway but i'd prefer to err on the safe side and compensate for the slow chilling isomerisation. After all, we dont want to have to dump this baby, shes going to be expensive.


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

OK guys, as per our chat the other night, seeing as the 3rd has fallen through, what's everyone situated like for teh following week(10th April)?


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

10th should be good with me.


re hops: i still think we are chilling aint we, so its not real issue. but agree with dumping the late additions. lets just bulk up flavour additions and IBU.

we also didnt land on hops varieties other than US-'C' hops. I dont mind. i kinda like the oginal hop combo but dont care.


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 10th should be good with me.
> re hops: i still think we are chilling aint we, so its not real issue. but agree with dumping the late additions. lets just bulk up flavour additions and IBU.
> we also didnt land on hops varieties other than US-'C' hops. I dont mind. i kinda like the oginal hop combo but dont care.



Any date suits me.

Wait, so we are chilling or no chilling? I kinda need to know so i can have a repitch ready or a mega top cropper + high alc tolerance yeast ready to fire on this bad boy. Heck i might even use some 1968 on it. 10% Alc tolerance is good with some body left to boot.

I guess with the hops we should use soemthing we can all contribute (kinda balance the costs). Ive got plenty of Centennial and Magnum, Brendos got enough Amarillo he could wipe his arse with. Im sure maple is all geared up with any US hop you can imagine.

Name want hops you want, and i will work around a blend/schedule we can all agree on?


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

Columbus and Centenial. Can make contributions to that, oh and Amarillo too.


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> Columbus and Centenial. Can make contributions to that, oh and Amarillo too.



Hops i would like in this bad boy (as options)

Centennial, Simcoe, Amarillo, columbus


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Centennial, Simcoe, Amarillo, columbus


ok lets say these are the hops. (maybe sneak in some cascade?)

i have everything except simcoe

and fellas - chilling? i thought we would chill as we all have coil chillers. but i dont care if we no chill. never done no chill.


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok lets say these are the hops. (maybe sneak in some cascade?)
> 
> i have everything except simcoe
> 
> and fellas - chilling? i thought we would chill as we all have coil chillers. but i dont care if we no chill. never done no chill.




as i said, whatever suits the group really. As im a no chiller i usually pich on convenience, as long as i know beforehand i can prepare some yeast in anticipation.


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok lets say these are the hops. (maybe sneak in some cascade?)
> 
> i have everything except simcoe
> 
> and fellas - chilling? i thought we would chill as we all have coil chillers. but i dont care if we no chill. never done no chill.


Yeap, same, all bar simcoe - Brendo?

As for the chilling, let's just chill the bugger down to sub 50 anyway. Not a big proponent of no-chill cubing, but not a detractor either...


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> As for the chilling, let's just chill the bugger down to sub 50 anyway.


half chill!

edit: ive got nugget if we need it.


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> half chill!


exackery!


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> half chill!




heh, either way if its chilled to pitching temps or not the cube will be sanitised thoroughly and will be piched immediatly as soon as its at my expected pitching range. just means i need to have some spare fermenters on hand.


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> heh, either way if its chilled to pitching temps or not the cube will be sanitised thoroughly and will be piched immediatly as soon as its at my expected pitching range. just means i need to have some spare fermenters on hand.


i can probably lend you one


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i can probably lend you one



ive got 3. all i need is two! (one for the BW and one for the partigyle.)


----------



## brendo (18/3/10)

I have no simcoe - but pretty much each o the rest of them. We may have to buy some in. 

April 10 should be ok - will double check when I get back from Sydney tonight. 

Chilling - happy either way but I don't have a chiller - I sold them. I no chill and figured if I wanted to chill I would probably get a plate chiller anyway. 

Brendo


----------



## Fents (18/3/10)

ahem....i hear you guys may want to borrow the mega mash tun of all tuns?


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

you sold me your big arse chiller brendan. so ive got one and Dave's got one.

oh and Fents has kindle agreed to lend us his big fk off tun! woohoo. 
if we need it we can also borrow with 40L urns (10AMP), and 110L kettle. but i think we are right for the kettle with brendan's and mine.

edit: beaten to the punch by Fents himself


----------



## Maple (18/3/10)

Fents said:


> ahem....i hear you guys may want to borrow the mega mash tun of all tuns?


Legend! Thanks for the offer Fents. I think we would be OK, but it may make things a whole lot easier....


----------



## Fents (18/3/10)

no problem, happy to help, all someone needs to do is pick it up from my house and drop it back to my house clean. ridgey didge!


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

Maple said:


> Legend! Thanks for the offer Fents. I think we would be OK, but it may make things a whole lot easier....






Fents said:


> no problem, happy to help, all someone needs to do is pick it up from my house and drop it back to my house clean. ridgey didge!




How big is it again fents? Think it will fit in the magna? Just wondering if its worthwhile to use so we can do it all as 1 big mash. If we still have to split the mash between tuns it might not be required. 


Oh as for the simcoe, i can pick up 100g from Greensy.


----------



## brendo (19/3/10)

alright fellas - I have spoken to the missus and April 10 is a goer - it is now in her diary, on the calendar and if anything else comes up between now and then I am officially excused from attending!!

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (19/3/10)

April 10th.... lock it in!


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

lock the 10th in Eddie. missus cleared me

so final prep for the day...

lock in final recipe incl hops
final hop selection hops: Centennial, Simcoe, Amarillo, columbus 

partigyle recipe. that last recipe you knocked up 4*, i recon we go with. 

Fents' tun: 4* did you want to pick that up when you pick up the simcoe from greensie?


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> lock in final recipe incl hops
> final hop selection hops: Centennial, Simcoe, Amarillo, columbus
> 
> partigyle recipe. that last recipe you knocked up 4*, i recon we go with.
> ...



Well dependant on the tun size, i'm happy to get fents tun when i get some simcoe if he's willing to part with it.

As for the partigyle recipe? Care to enlighten me, or do you mean the SN Celebration Ale clone?? If we where using that recipe (or something similar considering our current grain bill), it would mean we are adding 5-8%~ more light/dark crystal blend to it, equal to its residual efficiency (if im not arsing up my maths). E.g. 10% left of a theoretical 85% max efficiency it would mean .5-1% extra~ of grain (500g or so).

Otherwise if thats out and we are starting with this grain in the tun from the BW, what where we planning on adding to it?

Base Malt 92 %
Biscuit Malt 5 %
Crystal, Dark 3 %


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Well dependant on the tun size, i'm happy to get fents tun when i get some simcoe if he's willing to part with it.
> 
> As for the partigyle recipe? Care to enlighten me, or do you mean the SN Celebration Ale clone?? If we where using that recipe (or something similar considering our current grain bill), it would mean we are adding 5-8%~ more light/dark crystal blend to it, equal to its residual efficiency (if im not arsing up my maths). E.g. 10% left of a theoretical 85% max efficiency it would mean .5-1% extra~ of grain (500g or so).
> 
> ...


ahh ok, i imagined the partigyle recipe. sorry. 

agree with the extra 5-8% more grain. no reason not to go with the % you've proposed. Maybe chuck a little wheat in there for head, just in case. 

i also forgot that Fents' tun might not fit in your car. if not let me know and I'll go pick it up from Fents.


----------



## Maple (22/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Maybe chuck a little wheat in there for head, just in case.



Hold on, I'm confused (again). If we add anything back into the mash that is not a steeping grain, this will require a re-mash, no? i.e. the wheat will be all starch that is not converted, and will need to be, but crystal on the otherhand is sugar in the waiting. are we re-mashing for the PG? 

As long as you folks have a plan, I'm happy to run the bbq and relax....


----------



## brendo (22/3/10)

Maple said:


> Hold on, I'm confused (again). If we add anything back into the mash that is not a steeping grain, this will require a re-mash, no? i.e. the wheat will be all starch that is not converted, and will need to be, but crystal on the otherhand is sugar in the waiting. are we re-mashing for the PG?
> 
> As long as you folks have a plan, I'm happy to run the bbq and relax....



I wouldn't see an issue with having to remash some extra grain if need be - not like we are going to be in a hurry for the partigyle runnings in a hurry anyway given we will have two big kettles rather busy at the time...

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

Maple said:


> Hold on, I'm confused (again). If we add anything back into the mash that is not a steeping grain, this will require a re-mash, no? i.e. the wheat will be all starch that is not converted, and will need to be, but crystal on the otherhand is sugar in the waiting. are we re-mashing for the PG?
> As long as you folks have a plan, I'm happy to run the bbq and relax....



yes, that is correct




brendo said:


> I wouldn't see an issue with having to remash some extra grain if need be - not like we are going to be in a hurry for the partigyle runnings in a hurry anyway given we will have two big kettles rather busy at the time...
> Brendo




we can always avoid having to remash and deal with conversion in such a big deadspace/large dispersion of enzymes by simply adding carapils instead!


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

Maple said:


> Hold on, I'm confused (again). If we add anything back into the mash that is not a steeping grain, this will require a re-mash, no? i


yup ok i stuffed up. forot about the remash part.



Fourstar said:


> we can always avoid having to remash and deal with conversion in such a big deadspace/large dispersion of enzymes by simply adding carapils instead!


or by adding wheat extract. either way im cool. maybe go the carapils.


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> or by adding wheat extract. either way im cool. maybe go the carapils.



KISS approach. Unless you have some extract you want to use, im sure brendo or msyelf are happy to shed 500g from our 12+kg we have lying around.


----------



## brendo (22/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> KISS approach. Unless you have some extract you want to use, im sure brendo or msyelf are happy to shed 500g from our 12+kg we have lying around.




yep... Carapils is a better solution...


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

brendo said:


> yep... Carapils is a better solution...




Its the "only" solution! B)


----------



## Fents (22/3/10)

tun is 120L. will fit in the backseat of your magna 4* or boot maybe...def on backseat tho.


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

Fents said:


> tun is 120L. will fit in the backseat of your magna 4* or boot maybe...def on backseat tho.




ohh i recon it would be a squeeze todo the whole batch in that monster. who had the next biggest tun? atleast that way its two tuns instead of 4!


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

i think the 3 of us have the same sized tun ie ~50L.


----------



## brendo (22/3/10)

yep... mine is a 50l tun...


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/10)

mines 38L cooler.

looks like its fents and somone elses tun.


----------



## brendo (22/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> mines 38L cooler.
> 
> looks like its fents and somone elses tun.



that's no problem... easy enough to bring one... if needed, although I am sure we can probably use Dave's if it is of a similar volume.


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/10)

sorry i meant, brendan, Dave and myself have a ~50L tun


----------



## Maple (22/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> sorry i meant, brendan, Dave and myself have a ~50L tun


yep 50L tun already here


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/10)

using all the information/discussion so far.

here is the recipe.

i hope it meets everyones expectations?!? i dropped the efficiency to 65% as i think its beeter we underestimate our runnings than over. dont want to have to be playing with the IBUs later on.


Big V barleywine 
American Barleywine 

Type: All Grain
Date: 3/03/2010 
Batch Size: 90.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 125.99 L
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 

Ingredients
40.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 86.02 % 
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % 
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % 
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 % 

150.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 29.8 IBU 
150.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 47.9 IBU 
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
150.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 14.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 


Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.110 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.028 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.90 %
Bitterness: 121.9 IBU 
Est Color: 13.2 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 125.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 60.00 L of water at 87.2 C 73.0 C 

Notes
CaCl2 in mash
CaSO4 in boil


----------



## brettprevans (23/3/10)

Just asking. Ur orginal recipe had 50/50 ale and pils. Did we decide to go all ale? I don't mind. Also we need to chuck sone rye in. 

Other than that looks the goods.


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Just asking. Ur orginal recipe had 50/50 ale and pils. Did we decide to go all ale? I don't mind. Also we need to chuck sone rye in.
> 
> Other than that looks the goods.




just out of ease of recipe ive calc'd as one, we can always blend as per what we have on hand/supply on the day. the efficincey and srm effect is 9/10ths SFA anyway for the recipe formulation side of things.

So we where going for some rye in the BW where we? ok , ill adjust and post back tomorrow. cbf now, bed time.


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/10)

Dave was pretty keen for Rye and cararye (see post 35) 

i assume the cystal in the above recipe is cararye? or just normal crystal?


----------



## Quintrex (24/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dave was pretty keen for Rye and cararye (see post 35)
> 
> i assume the cystal in the above recipe is cararye? or just normal crystal?



Maple? Keen for Rye? Never!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple (24/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dave was pretty keen for Rye and cararye (see post 35)
> 
> i assume the cystal in the above recipe is cararye? or just normal crystal?


Dude, you can't have a good brew session without rye.. btw, it it possible to perhaps use a higher AA hop for the first? that's a shiteload of hop matter that will reduce the amount of recoverable wort. 

pre-edit: I can't believe I have suggested downgrading hop quantities, I should have called in sick today.


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/10)

Maple said:


> btw, it it possible to perhaps use a higher AA hop for the first? that's a shiteload of hop matter that will reduce the amount of recoverable wort.


nugget or magnum for first addition? both about 12%.


----------



## Maple (24/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> nugget or magnum for first addition? both about 12%.


Something more neutral / clean than nugget. Magnum is good, Warrior or Zeus (CTZ) would be ideal but not sure that's it's available in the timeframe we need it. I may have some warrior, i'll have a look tonight.


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/10)

Maple said:


> Something more neutral / clean than nugget. Magnum is good, Warrior or Zeus (CTZ) would be ideal but not sure that's it's available in the timeframe we need it. I may have some warrior, i'll have a look tonight.


pretty sure 4* has magnum. ive used all mine.


----------



## brendo (24/3/10)

Maple said:


> Something more neutral / clean than nugget. Magnum is good, Warrior or Zeus (CTZ) would be ideal but not sure that's it's available in the timeframe we need it. I may have some warrior, i'll have a look tonight.



I think I may have some Warrior as well... so we may be able to cobble enough together - will let you know what I have tonight.

+1 for some rye... maybe just add a bit of caraRye perhaps...


----------



## Fourstar (24/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> pretty sure 4* has magnum. ive used all mine.




1 pound to be precise. 

Looks like we are making a barley'rye'ne instead then  I'll adjust with normal rye into the grist from the base. Say 5%?

i think its best to avoid cararye for this as it doesnt add a crystal/toffee character and we have already got biscuit givng that extra toastyness you get from it. I think the only thing cararye will really be adding ontop for this is possible chocolate/dusty notes and extra rye. are we getting to complex here? Also, we are getting these flavours from the base rye anyway.

If i could get peoples current AA% they have on their hops (amarillo, columbus only, i know the others for this seasons crop.) i can adjust to reduce the hop matter and sclae back the flavour/aroma additions slightly. If we look at it in a 23L batch, we would be using around 200g hops for the batch. I think the current magnum is around 10.2AA~


----------



## brendo (24/3/10)

I've got some Amarillo sitting at 9.5% - will help a little with the hop matter.

Warrior is at 16.4% - unsure on quantity tho... less than 90gm


----------



## Fourstar (24/3/10)

brendo said:


> I've got some Amarillo sitting at 9.5% - will help a little with the hop matter.
> 
> Warrior is at 16.4% - unsure on quantity tho... less than 90gm




Cool, I think i can tweak it so we end up using less, say 150g per 23L~ with the current schedule. i'll play around tonight.


----------



## Maple (24/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Cool, I think i can tweak it so we end up using less, say 150g per 23L~ with the current schedule. i'll play around tonight.


I'll shoot you through my AA's and amounts this evening.


----------



## Maple (24/3/10)

Warrior 16.4 % AA 90g in stock
Columbus 14.0 % AA lots in stock
Amarillo 7.5 % AA some in stock (less than columbus, more than warrior)
Biscuit, Rye cararye and assorted others I have


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/10)

im still at work unlike some people ( <_< Dave), so i cant check my AA%. mine will be similar. 

I have HEAPS of ale, pils, lots of JW crystal, some buscuit and cararye,


----------



## Maple (24/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im still at work unlike some people ( <_< Dave), so i cant check my AA%. mine will be similar.


and to think I held off posting for am hour so it didn't look too suss.


----------



## brendo (24/3/10)

Warrior - about 50g

Chinook - 11.5% - shiteloads
Centennial - 8.7% - shiteloads
Cascade - 7.8% - shiteloads


----------



## Fourstar (24/3/10)

Ok,

Rye added and hops down from 800g to 650 with some tweaking.


Big V barleywine 
American Barleywine 

Type: All Grain
Date: 3/03/2010 
Batch Size: 90.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 125.99 L
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 

Ingredients
38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % 
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % 
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % 
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU 
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 % 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.109 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.027 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.79 % 
Bitterness: 115.1 IBU
Est Color: 13.3 SRM 


Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 125.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 60.00 L of water at 87.2 C 73.0 C 

Notes
CaCl2 in mash
CaSO4 in boil


----------



## brendo (25/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ok,
> 
> Rye added and hops down from 800g to 650 with some tweaking.
> 
> ...



Looking good to me...


----------



## brettprevans (26/3/10)

Lock it in eddie


----------



## Fourstar (28/3/10)

Lock and load ladies! :beerbang:


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/10)

Well playing Sargent, we need to divvie up bullets and beans now ie whose bringing what. 

I've got heaps of base malts I can offer up and crystal


----------



## brendo (29/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Well playing Sargent, we need to divvie up bullets and beans now ie whose bringing what.
> 
> I've got heaps of base malts I can offer up and crystal




I can pretty much supply anything - except for Columbus and biscuit as I don't have any (unless you mean brown/amber malts).


----------



## Maple (29/3/10)

brendo said:


> I can pretty much supply anything - except for Columbus and biscuit as I don't have any (unless you mean brown/amber malts).



I've got both of those covered. who's keeping tally?

edit: Also, if I can get all the malt before the day, I can mill it up the night before. possibly we could transfer at AA tomorrow, but we need to sort the who/what today then.

Edit2: OK list is here: Sign up, we can divy the base.

38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 %
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % Maple
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % Maple
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 %
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Maple
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 %


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/10)

38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % CM2 - 1/2-3/4? suggestion?
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % Maple
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % Maple
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % CM2
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Maple
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 %

if someone tells me what to bring I will

we might need to get Andy to confirm dates. I have the next bjcp as 4 april (ie nothing tomorrow). I might have an old schedule though


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % CM2 - 1/2-3/4? suggestion?, Fourstar 18Kg
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % Maple
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % Maple
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % CM2
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU Fourstar
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Fourstar
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Maple
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 % Fourstar


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> 38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % CM2 - 20kg, Fourstar 18Kg
> 2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % Maple
> 2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % Maple
> 1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % CM2
> ...


----------



## brendo (29/3/10)

38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % CM2 - 1/2-3/4? suggestion?, Fourstar 18Kg *Brendo 10kg (?)*
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % Maple
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % Maple
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % CM2
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU *Brendo*
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU Fourstar
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU *Brendo*
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU *Brendo*
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Fourstar
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Maple
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 % Fourstar[/quote]


----------



## brendo (29/3/10)

MB meeting is Wednesday - if everyone is going to that, can do the grain swap then


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

Hmmm, what about brendo for base grain CM2? Let him have 10kg base to even it out.


----------



## brendo (29/3/10)

38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % CM2 - 1/2-3/4? suggestion?, Fourstar 18Kg *Brendo 10kg CM2 10kg*
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % Maple
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % Maple
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % CM2
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU *Brendo*
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU Fourstar
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU *Brendo*
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU *Brendo*
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Fourstar
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Maple
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 % Fourstar


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % CM2 10kg, Fourstar 18Kg *Brendo 10kg*
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % Maple
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % Maple
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.23 % CM2
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU *Brendo*
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU Maple
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU Fourstar
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU *Brendo*
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU *Brendo*
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Fourstar
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc Maple
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 % Fourstar

*
FINISHED!*


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

To round everything out (assuming you have the grain) CM2, you can supply the extra grains required for the partigyle?

as for hopping the partigyle, whats the plan for that so i can do that up tonight? its looking to be around 4%~ so 35-40IBU of something?


----------



## Maple (29/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> To round everything out (assuming you have the grain) CM2, you can supply the extra grains required for the partigyle?
> 
> as for hopping the partigyle, whats the plan for that so i can do that up tonight? its looking to be around 4%~ so 35-40IBU of something?


I've got grain for the PG. no worries there. Sp.B, caraAroma for some colour and body? if we are re-mashing Vienna/ MunichII (read: with rye). 

for the hops, I've got about 3kg of C(hinese) hops to unload -> :icon_vomit:


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> To round everything out (assuming you have the grain) CM2, you can supply the extra grains required for the partigyle?


yup can do re partigyle. 





Fourstar said:


> as for hopping the partigyle, whats the plan for that so i can do that up tonight? its looking to be around 4%~ so 35-40IBU of something?


POR? :lol: 

I personally would think something non US. maybe an english hop regieme. although i knoe Dave isnt a huge fan.


----------



## brendo (29/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> POR? :lol:
> 
> I personally would think something non US. maybe an english hop regieme. although i knoe Dave isnt a huge fan.



I have quite a bit of EKG if ppl are interested in that...


----------



## Maple (29/3/10)

Doesn't matter to me guys. whatever the general consensus is (I'll just have the dry-hop the heck out of it to cover up those nasty pommie green-leafy-mushrooms they deem to be hops...

disclaimer: I actually don't mind EKG, but shhhh.


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

Maple said:


> disclaimer: I actually don't mind EKG, but shhhh.









High Five!


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/10)

does anyone have EKG? If I do, it would only be a small amount like 50g.


----------



## brendo (29/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> does anyone have EKG? If I do, it would only be a small amount like 50g.




I've got quite a bit...


----------



## Maple (29/3/10)

I've also got a few g's of EKG. not sure maybe 50 or 100ish


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> does anyone have EKG? If I do, it would only be a small amount like 50g.



50g here too.


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

Ok partigyle details are here. Grain in red is what we add to the 1st grist and then hop additions. The efficiency is adjusted to reflect (guesstimate what we can get out of the mash tun. its kina armwaving but should be close enough. 

The reason why the crystal additions are considerably lower is to compensate for what is left in the mash tun from the 1st 'big beer'. really what they are adding is around 6-8% of crystal contribution, just the figures below dont show that due to the efficiency its marked as from the original 'take'. I'd say it should be a quite balanced english bitter.


Big V partigyle 
Standard/Ordinary Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 90.00 L
Boil Size: 125.99 L
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 25.00 

Ingredients
38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 84.26 % 
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.54 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.43 % 
1.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
0.40 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 0.89 % 
0.35 kg Caramalt/carared (17.3 SRM) Grain 0.78 % 
0.35 kg Med Crystal/Caramunich (34.2 SRM) Grain 0.78 %
150.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 25.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.039 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.73 % 
Bitterness: 28.4 IBU
Est Color: 13.8 SRM


Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 110.00 L of water at 77.4 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 65.00 L of water at 78.9 C 73.0 C 

Notes
40g gypsum to boil 
Created with BeerSmith


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/10)

I've got carapils but not carafoam. The rest I've got


----------



## brendo (30/3/10)

Med crystal is probably the only thing I am short on there.


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/10)

Looks like i'll supply the JW medium crystal 

CM2, carafoam/carapils = same thing, just proprietary names. Carapils is weyermanns name for dextrin malt.

either way... happy with the partigyle? ive followed the KISS approach. It saves us having to worry about conversion of enzymes in such a huge deadspace too as the residual enzymes from the 1st beer may be too denatured. Consequently, we might end up with a theoretical L:G ratio of 100:1. So we are better off just adding non enzymatic specialties to the second beer.


----------



## Maple (30/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Looks like i'll supply the JW medium crystal
> 
> CM2, carafoam/carapils = same thing, just proprietary names. Carapils is weyermanns name for dextrin malt.
> 
> either way... happy with the partigyle? ive followed the KISS approach. It saves us having to worry about conversion of enzymes in such a huge deadspace too as the residual enzymes from the 1st beer may be too denatured. Consequently, we might end up with a theoretical L:G ratio of 100:1. So we are better off just adding non enzymatic specialties to the second beer.


uh... +1? but kinda follow that thinking, sort of. So are we all planning on attending the club meeting tomorrow night? I hadn't but can certainly swing it if you guys are going. that way I can get the grain organised for milling the day/night before - 40 odd kg will be a fairly good work out.


----------



## brendo (30/3/10)

I'll be there tomorrow night... already got 10kg of JW Trad Ale weighed out.

I can also weigh 400gm of Carapils and have that ready to go as well.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/10)

i have other committments so cant make tomorrow. 

I can crush my grain and bring it on the day or drop it off before hand. give me a good excuse to give my new hopper a test run.

I can cover medium crysal. ive got heaps. i just dont have dark crystal


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i have other committments so cant make tomorrow.
> I can crush my grain and bring it on the day or drop it off before hand. give me a good excuse to give my new hopper a test run.
> I can cover medium crysal. ive got heaps. i just dont have dark crystal




all we need for the partigyle is medium crystal, carapils and and caramalt/carared. The dark was for the 1st beer which i believe you where originally covering? Is this not an option now? I can always buy some from greensy when i go and get simcoe or just adjust it to JW medium/whatever you have on hand for the 1st batch.


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> all we need for the partigyle is medium crystal, carapils and and caramalt/carared. The dark was for the 1st beer which i believe you where originally covering? Is this not an option now? I can always buy some from greensy when i go and get simcoe or just adjust it to JW medium/whatever you have on hand for the 1st batch.


i didnt realise that the crystal in the BW was dark. I thought it was medium so i said i could cover it.
I dont have dark crystal only medium and a bit of light.


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i didnt realise that the crystal in the BW was dark. I thought it was medium so i said i could cover it.
> I dont have dark crystal only medium and a bit of light.




medium it is then, i'll adjust for all. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/10)

all have been adjusted and SFA difference to the recipe colour. 2SRM~. CM2, that means you have to supply 1.5 kg of med crystal for the barleywine insead of dark as you noted you didnt have any. I'll be weighing my grain out shortly and keep a note to remember to go buy some table sugar for the day.

CM2 as originally discussed, i'll leve you with getting the rest of the grain for the partigyle (carapils, extra med crystal, carared/caramalt)

Looking at the previous posts i think we all can chip in some EKG for the 2nd batch.

See you tomorrow with a 3/4 full sack!


----------



## Maple (30/3/10)

any idea on the strike temp for the water? I would imagine that it will vary given the total mass.

on a side note, the QC audit team have been through Beaver Street Bruery, and the report is pending, although it's is looking like this weekend will be spent doing a total breakdown/rebuild.
I brewed an Alt on the weekend and took the last 1600ml (half of which is trub) and decided to do a bit of a quality control test. into a sterilized flask it went, covered, and left to it's own devices at room temp. good news is the issue has been reported and work is(will be) underway to correct this, bad news is, i think it's fermenting out faster than the Alt in the fermenter. Anyway, under control, expect I will have the detailed QA audit results, recommendations, and a followup audit prior to the CM24*B&M brewzer of a day.


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/10)

Maple said:


> any idea on the strike temp for the water? I would imagine that it will vary given the total mass.




It shouldnt. Given the L:G ratio will be the same, it will be the same as what you usually shoot for. mid 70's~

As for the partigyle, we will have to adjust for that. i'll do a few calcs that will get us into the ball park depending on what temp the grain is at when we are ready to start the infusion. (if we can it mgiht be ebst to start the infusion immediatly after we finish the sparge on the barleywine, atleast that way our error of judgement is less. Basically sparge @ 73deg grain bed temp and then add 73deg strike water to it for the second infusion.

Grain has been weighed out, bye bye ale malt from the bulk buy! :lol: 

Note to self. Dont ever suggest to your housemate that he can pay you for your house beers when he feels like his drank his moneys worth. <_<


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> CM2 as originally discussed, i'll leve you with getting the rest of the grain for the partigyle (carapils, extra med crystal, carared/caramalt)
> 
> Looking at the previous posts i think we all can chip in some EKG for the 2nd batch.



A-O-K with me. As I wont see you guys tonight, Ill crack my portion of the grain before i bring it on the day.

on a semi-related topic, Im planning on shaking the cobwebs off my brewing skills (and equipment!) over easter. I plan on banging out 2 brews if I can. failing having time for that, I will modify my kettle and get her ready for the big day. Anyone got any scrap stainless? I only need a 5cmx5cm piece.


----------



## brendo (31/3/10)

i weighed out my base for the bw last night and 400g of carapils for the pg - will be bringing them tonight.

no scrap stainless mate... sorry...


----------



## brendo (1/4/10)

Not long now fellas...

Dave and I were discussing it last night at melb brewers and it is going to be a long day - what time does everyone want to get started?

I also suggested to Dave that a final planning meeting at Mrs Parma's might be necessary on the Friday before if people are interested h34r: 

Just confirming equipment requirements - if I need to bring anything else, let me know...


110l kettle
burner, reg and gas bottle
immersion heater (2400w)
march pump, hoses and clamps
containers to take wort home
hops as agreed
hopsock (might help with some of the wort recovery potentially)
beer...
I think that is about it from my end... did we confirm that Fent's mash tun will be big enough - I guess we always have Dave's as back-up.

Dave - can you PM me your address??

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

im out. ive decided to give up brewing

sorry fellas


----------



## Kleiny (1/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> im out. ive decided to give up brewing
> 
> sorry fellas



:lol: yeah right!

and just gave you my brown ale recipe i dont think so


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> :lol: yeah right!
> 
> and just gave you my brown ale recipe i dont think so


ok yes its crap and OT, but its not as ridiculous as this april fools' prank by the Herald Scum

(hint - translate the spanish names to english)


----------



## brendo (1/4/10)

yeah I have decided to give up breathing for lent... so depending on how that works out for me, if I am still alive after easter I will be there...


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

brendo said:


> Not long now fellas...
> 
> Dave and I were discussing it last night at melb brewers and it is going to be a long day - what time does everyone want to get started?
> 
> ...



Mrs parmas brewday strategic planning session. done! 
equipment. Fents' tun should be ample. I would have though. but yes we have Dave's as a backup
I bring a hopsock also. and my burner 

start time....hmmm what do you guysthink. obviously sometime early morning is a good idea. I wouldnt think any later than 10am.


----------



## brendo (1/4/10)

gunna take a long time to lauter and sparge... so the earlier the better in my books.

I am happy to roll anytime from 8-9am onwards I reckon. I think the thing that will really drive the start time will be what time Dave can start to get water up to temp.

What do you reckon Dave??


----------



## Kleiny (1/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fents' tun should be ample.



I take full credit for that idea no rights reserved


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Mrs parmas brewday strategic planning session. done!
> equipment. Fents' tun should be ample.



Actually it wont be, we need daves tun as well. Unless we want a L:G ratio of 1 :lol: 

Yeah mrs parmas will be the go although i will need to leave for gteensy early on that friday to get the simcoe and fents tun so no big session for me.

Should be have a bacon and egg butty bbq fry up for breakfast to ensure we have enough sustinence to get us through the day?!? :super:


----------



## Maple (1/4/10)

Friday planning session, great idea. As for Start time, what ever time you guys are able to start is ok with me. I'm planning on getting the water on by 6 or so, given the quantity it will take a while. As for eats and stuff, happy to (get the mrs to) sort some stuff to fry, grill and roast. Thinking eggs and bacon for mash interval, and maybe some snags mid arvo, and the famous beer-butt chickens for tea? gotta keep the system in check. 

oh, and speaking of roasting, we just may have a mashbitch, i mean hazing victim, i mean keen learner to help us with those tasks assigned by the board of directors on the day.


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/10)

Maple said:


> oh, and speaking of roasting, we just may have a mashbitch, i mean hazing victim, i mean keen learner to help us with those tasks assigned by the board of directors on the day.



You mean grain by grain efficiency calculator and head mash tun cleaner? Im looking forward to seeing siborg analyse each individual grain and create a few graphs and pie charts for us. :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

Dave if you organise the grub let us know $ to give you. beer butt chicken :beerbang: 

I recon 9am is the earliest i can get there. By the time I give the missus a sleep in (as she's got the girls for the day) and then get to Dave's it will be around 9ish i recon.

Dave im not sure whether or not Im going to have to have Scarlett for a period of time during the day (im not expecting this to occur), but if it does is that ok? Will Wes be around for a playdate?

woohooo mashbitch and beer pourer! nah im kidding siborg, dont worry, we will be gentle


----------



## brendo (1/4/10)

Food is def a good idea... can't rely on beer alone to provide us with all the nutritional needs we will have over the day.

Happy to throw some cash into a pool to help cover those costs Dave and happy with a start at 9am (or thereabouts).


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> woohooo mashbitch and beer pourer! nah im kidding siborg, dont worry, we will be gentle



Squeal for me piggyyyy.. SQUEEAAALLL!!


----------



## Maple (1/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I recon 9am is the earliest i can get there. By the time I give the missus a sleep in (as she's got the girls for the day) and then get to Dave's it will be around 9ish i recon.
> 
> Dave im not sure whether or not Im going to have to have Scarlett for a period of time during the day (im not expecting this to occur), but if it does is that ok? Will Wes be around for a playdate?
> 
> woohooo mashbitch and beer pourer! nah im kidding siborg, dont worry, we will be gentle


9 is cool, As for the little ankle-biter - no worries. Wes may/may not be here, but either way... no dramas. Maybe our slave-for-the-day can do a child minding short course next week to prepare....


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/10)

Maple said:


> 9 is cool, As for the little ankle-biter - no worries. Wes may/may not be here, but either way... no dramas. Maybe our slave-for-the-day can do a child minding short course next week to prepare....




Just make sure he is cleared to work with children!


----------



## brendo (1/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Just make sure he is cleared to work with children!



fair point... things could get a bit messy after a few pints of yellow snow... hope he knows how to brew h34r:


----------



## Siborg (4/4/10)

Rrrrwwweeehhhhhh!!!

:lol: 

Should be a fun day. What time should I get there to start counting the individual grains for grain by grain efficiency? 

Seriously, I'm happy to chip in for expenses if you need


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

it dawned on me over thr weekend, I dont have enough fermentors for my planned brews and the Big V brewday. Oh well a good excuse to head down to bunnings for some cheapo fermentors and a few 20+L cubes

I'd prefer some nice 60L ones though. 2 isnt enough.


----------



## Maple (6/4/10)

Good news .... and some bad. Kegged the Bruised Bruin. it's actually not as bad as initially thought, so hopefully the carbonation gods will be on-side this week, and will have it hooked up on tap. Also of course will be the Yellow snow, and perhaps even black saturday (yet to be kegged). If you want something light - bring it. The rig has been hosed/cleaned/checked, and ready to rock for the weekend.

Bad news, one of my top assistants in the bruery had to be put down on the weekend, so we will be 4 paws short. It will no doubt be very evident when the spent grain is still around the next day. It's been pretty hard on the fam, but dealing well and will be all systems go on Sat. 

We may run into issues if the weather plays up, but lets tackle that at the pre-meeting - Friday locked in gents?


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

Maple said:


> Good news .... and some bad. Kegged the Bruised Bruin. it's actually not as bad as initially thought, so hopefully the carbonation gods will be on-side this week, and will have it hooked up on tap. Also of course will be the Yellow snow, and perhaps even black saturday (yet to be kegged). If you want something light - bring it. The rig has been hosed/cleaned/checked, and ready to rock for the weekend.
> 
> Bad news, one of my top assistants in the bruery had to be put down on the weekend, so we will be 4 paws short. It will no doubt be very evident when the spent grain is still around the next day. It's been pretty hard on the fam, but dealing well and will be all systems go on Sat.
> 
> We may run into issues if the weather plays up, but lets tackle that at the pre-meeting - Friday locked in gents?


thats crap to hear Dave. RIP Molsen, we can have a wake for him. 
I'll bring a keg of something cause all ive got bottled is RIS or scottish ale and neither are session beers. 

re Friday. I should be ok. I have 1 meeting that keeps changing times that I cant get out of. so i'll keep you posted.

re weather - pffft rain. thats what brewery assistants are for! :lol: we should be right. some wind shielding for the burners and we will be ok.


----------



## Fents (6/4/10)

what date and tun or no tun gents?


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/10)

Fents said:


> what date and tun or no tun gents?


this saturday mate. im 99.9% sure 4* is picking it up from you.


----------



## Siborg (6/4/10)

Maple said:


> Good news .... and some bad. Kegged the Bruised Bruin. it's actually not as bad as initially thought, so hopefully the carbonation gods will be on-side this week, and will have it hooked up on tap. Also of course will be the Yellow snow, and perhaps even black saturday (yet to be kegged). If you want something light - bring it. The rig has been hosed/cleaned/checked, and ready to rock for the weekend.
> 
> Bad news, one of my top assistants in the bruery had to be put down on the weekend, so we will be 4 paws short. It will no doubt be very evident when the spent grain is still around the next day. It's been pretty hard on the fam, but dealing well and will be all systems go on Sat.
> 
> We may run into issues if the weather plays up, but lets tackle that at the pre-meeting - Friday locked in gents?


 Sorry to hear that, mate. 

Weather should be OK. Bureau forecast:

*Forecast for Saturday* Partly cloudy. Isolated showers. Winds north to northwesterly averaging up to 25 km/h tending west to northwesterly up to 20 km/h during the afternoon. 

City: Shower or two. Min 18 Max 24 

As long as the "isolated" showers are isolated to an area other than box hill... we should be right.


----------



## Maple (6/4/10)

Fents said:


> what date and tun or no tun gents?






citymorgue2 said:


> this saturday mate. im 99.9% sure 4* is picking it up from you.


Yep, this Sat. and 4* is going to arrange. will shoot you a pm Fents.



Siborg said:


> As long as the "isolated" showers are isolated to an area other than box hill... we should be right.


Rain/showers always seem to be isolated to not here. they called for it today, yet to see a drop. that was a 90% chance as well. Should be good, besides, it's more than 24 hours away, they cant forecast that far out with any accuracy.


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/10)

Dave kegging his portion of the old bruin made me get off my arse and check mine...tasted like lambic rather than bruin 
Will bring a couple bottles for comparison.

I keep thinking that I should bring my brew rig to Dave's and bang out an extra batch for myself since we are brewing, but then i remember ave doesnt have 15A power . maybe i should try and juryrig one of your 10A fuses Dave so the 15A HLT will work.. Worse come to worse and your house burns down, at least ive saved you some money on clearing the site for the renos!


----------



## brendo (7/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dave kegging his portion of the old bruin made me get off my arse and check mine...tasted like lambic rather than bruin
> Will bring a couple bottles for comparison.
> 
> I keep thinking that I should bring my brew rig to Dave's and bang out an extra batch for myself since we are brewing, but then i remember ave doesnt have 15A power  . maybe i should try and juryrig one of your 10A fuses Dave so the 15A HLT will work.. Worse come to worse and your house burns down, at least ive saved you some money on clearing the site for the renos!



getting bigger than Ben Hur... h34r:


----------



## Maple (7/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dave kegging his portion of the old bruin made me get off my arse and check mine...tasted like lambic rather than bruin
> Will bring a couple bottles for comparison.
> 
> I keep thinking that I should bring my brew rig to Dave's and bang out an extra batch for myself since we are brewing, but then i remember ave doesnt have 15A power . maybe i should try and juryrig one of your 10A fuses Dave so the 15A HLT will work.. Worse come to worse and your house burns down, at least ive saved you some money on clearing the site for the renos!



Bring your MT, we can perhaps squeeze another lot of hot water out on the day from somewhere.... and no, you're not touching the fuses. 

btw, my bruin is probably v.similar in taste, will be quite interesting for a side-by-side. She's chilling atm, will gas her up tonight and try to get some level of carb ready for the day.


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/10)

Maple said:


> Bring your MT, we can perhaps squeeze another lot of hot water out on the day from somewhere.... and no, you're not touching the fuses.
> 
> btw, my bruin is probably v.similar in taste, will be quite interesting for a side-by-side. She's chilling atm, will gas her up tonight and try to get some level of carb ready for the day.



damn. I thought we could have some lovely tales to tell lethalcorpse! 

ill think about bringing the tun.. but Brendan is probably right about there being enough going on.

re old bruin - im really stumped at the taste of this beer. having not tasted one before, but the bjcp saying that its a malty beer and mine not tasting anything like it, has got me stumped. in saying that, i think its quite a nice beer...as a lambic!


----------



## brendo (7/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> damn. I thought we could have some lovely tales to tell lethalcorpse!




a Residual Current Device just made my list of things to bring :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/10)

brendo said:


> a Residual Current Device just made my list of things to bring :unsure:


isnt that what brewery assistants double as h34r: :lol: sorry siborg your really coping it arent you. all in jest mate


----------



## brendo (7/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> isnt that what brewery assistants double as h34r: :lol: sorry siborg your really coping it arent you. all in jest mate



yeah that's what I meant... it will be his responsibility to hold power leads and connections up off the ground at all times.


----------



## Fourstar (7/4/10)

Ok guys, bad news.

I havnt been active recently because ive had a really bad case of bronchitis since saturday and only just starting to come out of the woods now. It took me an hour to get off the couch yesterday to get a glass of water. Im still sweating bullets and struggling to move but should be better by saturday and back at work friday. 

On a side note, no beer since friday night!  Now I know what CM2 felt like. Saying that i probably wont be drinking on saturday either to ensure i can live on for another week.

I'll be in contact with fents about the tun. When i have enough energy to leave the house and capable to drive with all these drowsy meds im on I'll swing by and pick it up from him. Im sure fents will be rewarded once its all bottled. 

Remember to bring your EKG for the partigyle fellas and any other extras you have been allocated. Ive just got to make sure i pickup the sugazzz and bring along the CaSO4! it wont be a barleywine without those sugazzzz! :lol: 

So where's the bad news? There aint any! Just wanted you to get anxious!  

Assuming i dont fall back into a 38.5deg fever again, i'll see you guys for lunch on friday.


----------



## Siborg (7/4/10)

I know I haven't been allocated anything.. but do you need me to bring anything?


----------



## Maple (7/4/10)

Siborg said:


> I know I haven't been allocated anything.. but do you need me to bring anything?


Some beer to share round and your self... perhaps a raincoat to keep you dry whilst frigging around with the hoses if it's going to rain...I know I'm not getting wet.


----------



## Siborg (7/4/10)

Maple said:


> Some beer to share round and your self... perhaps a raincoat to keep you dry whilst frigging around with the hoses if it's going to rain...I know I'm not getting wet.



Don't have much beer at the moment, though I'm working to change that. I'm probably gonna bottle my golden ale today and put down a batch of coopers inspired aussie ale in the next day or two... I'm making reculturing some coopers yeast today as well.

I can bring over some of my sour partial that I did a while back... if you really want. Ask fourstar what he thought of it.


----------



## Fourstar (7/4/10)

Siborg said:


> I can bring over some of my sour partial that I did a while back... if you really want. Ask fourstar what he thought of it.



Maple... its lactic! :beerbang: 

Im sure there is only something small you need to iron out in your process bud.


----------



## Maple (7/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Maple... its lactic! :beerbang:
> 
> Im sure there is only something small you need to iron out in your process bud.


I do like my sours, but thinking there will be plenty on the day - from a brewday CM2 and I did last year. I do hear that Bud light goes down a treat with these other fellas though....or was it bud regular?


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/10)

Maple said:


> I do like my sours, but thinking there will be plenty on the day - from a brewday CM2 and I did last year. I do hear that Bud light goes down a treat with these other fellas though....or was it bud regular?


it was bud regular at bjcp. pfft bud light. :lol: 

siborg. so long as you dont turn up with VB or alike you'll be fine. by all means bring a bottle of your sour for tasting comparison. 

and i'll bring a bottle of infected vienna lager for giggles. its been sitting in the fridge on the yeastcake since Nov! :icon_vomit: actually not sure if its is ferral. i havent tasted it.


----------



## Maple (7/4/10)

We may even have a 'special guest' drop in later on in the day.


----------



## Fourstar (7/4/10)

Maple said:


> We may even have a 'special guest' drop in later on in the day.



you mean CM2's fermenter of Vienna Lager?! h34r:


----------



## brendo (7/4/10)

I'll bring a keg with a picnic tap attached of something a little more sessionable... or at least a lower IBU and ABV count


----------



## Siborg (7/4/10)

Alright... I'll bring over a bottle of my sour.

Anyone not like coopers? I've been going nuts on them lately.


----------



## Fourstar (7/4/10)

brendo said:


> I'll bring a keg with a picnic tap attached of something a little more sessionable... or at least a lower IBU and ABV count




Now why did i say i wasnt drinking exactly?


----------



## Maple (7/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Now why did i say i wasnt drinking exactly?


That was still the sickness talking amte, don't worry, we didn't buy it either....


----------



## brendo (7/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Now why did i say i wasnt drinking exactly?



I've just added some quickset concrete to my list of things to bring... h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Now why did i say i wasnt drinking exactly?


yeah come on..seriously... i even thought that maybe i would be a designated driver and behave so I didnt have to reply on the missus to drop me off and pick me up....but after about 30sec I realised that in theory its a great idea. in reality it just wont happen. better to be safe than sorry. just plan on drinking. let the alcohol kill the bugs in your system (and replace them with lactic and funky beer bugs instead)!



brendo said:


> I've just added some quickset concrete to my list of things to bring... h34r:


bit of chopper advice there brendo...


----------



## brendo (7/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yeah come on..seriously... i even thought that maybe i would be a designated driver and behave so I didnt have to reply on the missus to drop me off and pick me up....but after about 30sec I realised that in theory its a great idea. in reality it just wont happen. better to be safe than sorry. just plan on drinking. let the alcohol kill the bugs in your system (and replace them with lactic and funky beer bugs instead)!



Kell is going to drop me down (and probably pick me up as well).

I'd offer you a lift, but reckon I could be pushing the proverbial uphill in our little coupe once I have the big kettle in there - unless you want to sit in the pot B) 

Def no driving for this little bunny...


----------



## Fourstar (7/4/10)

Well beyond the fact that im going to be delivering Fents monolithic tun on saturday and having to fret over chilled wort in cubes which will require yeasties to be pitched ASAP to pick up with a hangover on sunday, the idea of keeping myself below .05 isnt such a bad idea. Unless i no chill my 40L of wort and i still dont feel like the cryptkeeper from tales from the crypt.. i cant forsee myself changing the plan. (still wiping copious amounts of sweat from my brow)


i might pack a 'break glass in case of emergency' gyprock just incase. 

p.s. getting the tun and the simcoe tomorrow. :beerbang:


----------



## Fents (8/4/10)

the 1000kg tonne tun has left the building.

be nice to it all day , treat it with some lurveeee and it will lurve you back by producing wicked bwine.


----------



## brendo (8/4/10)

Fents said:


> the 1000kg tonne tun has left the building.
> 
> be nice to it all day , treat it with some lurveeee and it will lurve you back by producing wicked bwine.




Thanks Fents... we will put it to good use and make sure that Siborg does a good job of cleaning it up for ya h34r:


----------



## Maple (8/4/10)

Well gents, the grain is cracked. No turning back now. Will ask mrs maple to grab the eats from the butcher tomorrow, and set up what I can tomorrow night. Still have to chuck a few batches into kegs and gas em, try to get to that tonight. 

Cm2, wanna see if you can book a table at MPs for lunch?


----------



## brendo (8/4/10)

Looks like it is all systems go - what time are we meetin for lunch tomorrow boys? I have blocked from 12 out in my diary.


----------



## brettprevans (8/4/10)

Been off crook. Fourstar I think u gave me what u have. Damn Internet. 

Dont worry I will be there Saturday. 

I should be at work tomorrow but I won't make lunch. Probably get there for a quick pot but won't be able to stay long.


----------



## brendo (8/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Been off crook. Fourstar I think u gave me what u have. Damn Internet.
> 
> Dont worry I will be there Saturday.
> 
> I should be at work tomorrow but I won't make lunch. Probably get there for a quick pot but won't be able to stay long.



I told you not to kiss him...

Good to see that no concrete will be required for Bretto then. 

So what time do the rest of you boys want to meet? I can prob book if we agree on a time.


----------



## brettprevans (8/4/10)

No way would I miss Saturday. 
Still Trying to sweat it out. Tried drinking it out last night but no luck. Maybe I'll have more luck Saturday.


----------



## Maple (8/4/10)

We'll get the good bugs in ya Saturday, not to worry. Do you want me to swing by tomorrow and pick up your stuff? That way you can just ride over (not back, of course)? Talk to you tomorrow about it. 

Lunch: leave it to whenever you can get in, target 12 but see what's available I guess.

Kegs are filled, black Saturday has a really Nice smokiness to it, quite nice without carb. Only had a litre or two.


----------



## brendo (8/4/10)

Maple said:


> Lunch: leave it to whenever you can get in, target 12 but see what's available I guess.



I will give them a yell first up and let you guys know how I go.


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/10)

brendo said:


> I will give them a yell first up and let you guys know how I go.




so... how did it go?! ive got a meeting from 2:30-3:00. other than that im as free as a bird. I should have probabaly stayed home today, even my manager was like WTF are you doing here? :blink: 

The apocalypse is upon us... The Lupulin Child has not seen beer in just under 7 days. At midnight the heavens will part and the barleywine partigyle demons will wreak havoc on the land. 

I must seek the amber liquid for lunch... i must seek the amber liquid for lunch... its my destiny.


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

just FYI - I wont be able to get to Mrs P's until about 1:15pm. am in meetings with the Boss. If your not going to be there at 1:15pm can someone shoot me a sms or PM me as the last meeting im at is offsite


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

alright guys... got a table booked for 12pm.

I was advised that they have about 35ppl getting there as a big group around the same time, so we won't want to muck around ordering our parmas.

I have to be back in the office for a meeting at 2:30pm.

CM2 - one of us will sms you to let you know what is going on.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/10)

Awesome. see you guys there.


----------



## Maple (9/4/10)

Good noon! see ya's there.


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

oh... and it is under my name... Brendan... although I did think about leading with "Lupulin Child"


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

This is my list of things to bring tomorrow... let me know if there is anything else or stuff that is already covered.

110l kettle (plus ball valve, hose tail)
burner, reg and gas bottle
immersion heater (2400w)
march pump, hoses and clamps
containers to take wort home (2 x cubes)
hopsock
Red PVC gloves
Starsan spray bottle
Residual current device
extension leed
Mash paddle
Coopers Spoon
measure jug, graduated bucket
Refractometer

hops:

50g EKG
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU Brendo
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU Brendo
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU Brendo

keg, bronco picnic tap


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

and Dave reminded me that I need to take my kettle also, so i'll drop my stuff off to him tonight.. so my list is

50g EKG
kettle
keg, bronco etc
bags of grain
2 x fermentors as cubes


----------



## Maple (9/4/10)

brendo said:


> This is my list of things to bring tomorrow... let me know if there is anything else or stuff that is already covered.
> 
> 110l kettle (plus ball valve, hose tail)
> burner, reg and gas bottle
> ...


Kitchen sink, just as a back up... oh, and the RCD thing, I think I've got a padlock, so I'll stick that on the fuse panel before bretto arrives. Got iodaphor in a spraybottle, and mash paddle, but it you want to bring em, feel free.

edit: good to see we are all hard at work after that planning session.


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/10)

Maple said:


> edit: good to see we are all hard at work after that planning session.



Yeah my bicep is a little sore! :lol: Time for some codeine i think!


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

Maple said:


> .....oh, and the RCD thing, I think I've got a padlock, so I'll stick that on the fuse panel before bretto arrives.



hmmmm if the place next to you is still a building site, they will have 15amp power hehe, ive got a 25m 15AMP extention cord...... h34r: 

nah im over fiddling with your power Dave. 

now regarding beer butt chicken...have you got a beer can? are you going with traditional dark beer? if so have you got any? I have some stout we can use. althoguuth knowing you, youll want to jam hop pellets and rye under the chicken's skin and use a double IPA as the baste :lol:


edit:
daves fuse box after i get to trying to juryrig a 15A circuit!




actually if i ride over, between your bike and mine i could split and combine fuse boxes....... :lol:


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> now regarding beer butt chicken...have you got a beer can? are you going with traditional dark beer? if so have you got any? I have some stout we can use. althoguuth knowing you, youll want to jam hop pellets and rye under the chicken's skin and use a double IPA as the baste :lol:



I've got some cans of Bud :icon_vomit:


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

so seriously, when do we think we will be finished. I really cant see the barley wine taking 7hrs. I was thinking that we'd be done by 5pm.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/10)

Boys I would be adding one of these on the list of things to bring....






Good luck lads hope you have a good day! Post up some pictures of the goings on.


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

nah Daves got plenty of them. besides this would be more useful!


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> so seriously, when do we think we will be finished. I really cant see the barley wine taking 7hrs. I was thinking that we'd be done by 5pm.



I'd plan a long day... and be happy if it finished earlier.

all things being equal, it shouldn't be too bad, but you have to allow for Murphy and Siborg's passion fingers... just never know how much time you need to recover from mini-disasters.


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> so seriously, when do we think we will be finished. I really cant see the barley wine taking 7hrs. I was thinking that we'd be done by 5pm.




Tell him he's dreamin! :lol: 

ATTENTION! The recipes have been printed... the recipes have been printed.

The hop schedule for the barleywine was 20 and 10 min additions. If we adjust these to 5 min and whirlpool we should be close enough. :beerbang:

Below is a copy incase the hard gets destroyed!

Big V barleywine 
American Barleywine 

Batch Size: 90.00 L
Boil Size: 125.99 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 

Ingredients
38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.72 % 
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.30 % 
1.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.23 % 
200.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 69.0 IBU 
100.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
100.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
100.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
12.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
24.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.38 % <-- ADD AT END OF BOIL (this will effect IBU otherwise)

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.109 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.027 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.79 %
Bitterness: 115.1 IBU
Est Color: 10.4 SRM


Mash Profile
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 

60 min Mash In Add 125.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 50.00 L of water at 90.0 C 73.0 C 

Notes
CaCl2 in mash
CaSO4 in boil 



Big V partigyle 
Batch Size: 90.00 L
Boil Size: 125.99 L
Boil Time 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 25.00 

Ingredients
38.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 84.26 % 
2.50 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 5.54 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.43 % 
1.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
0.40 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 0.89 % 
0.35 kg Caramalt/carared (17.3 SRM) Grain 0.78 % 
0.35 kg Med Crystal/Caramunich (34.2 SRM) Grain 0.78 % 
150.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 25.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.039 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.73 %
Bitterness: 28.4 IBU 
Est Color: 11.0 SRM 

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 65.00 L of water at 73-77 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 65.00 L of water at 73-77 c

Notes
40g gypsum to boil


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

I've just printed a back-up mate...


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

maybe i should bring my aussie lager instead of pliny elder. @ almost 8% it could get messy very quickly.


----------



## Fents (9/4/10)

good man setting that eff to 65% cause thats what you'll end up with....70% max.


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/10)

Fents said:


> good man setting that eff to 65% cause thats what you'll end up with....70% max.



coooool bananas!


----------



## WarmBeer (9/4/10)

Good luck, boys.

I look forward to trying the Barleywine at the 2015 Case Swap, once it's had the appropriate cellaring time.


----------



## Fourstar (9/4/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Good luck, boys.
> 
> I look forward to trying the Barleywine at the 2015 Case Swap, once it's had the appropriate cellaring time.




You might see a virgin bottle of it come july!


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

Just tested my new 32 jet Mongolian burner - that mofo puts some serious heat out. Should get the job done tomorrow!!


----------



## Siborg (9/4/10)

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow. Should be a good day!

Forecast:

Forecast for Saturday

Cloudy. Scattered showers, mainly during the morning. Winds north to northwesterly averaging up to 25 km/h tending west to northwesterly up to 20 km/h during the afternoon.
City: Few showers.
Min:16
Max:23


----------



## Maple (9/4/10)

revised forecast:

Cloudy. Scattered glasses, mainly during the mash-in. Winds are no match for Brendo's supaburner averaging up to 2.5 degrees C/minute, tending to 1.5 boilovers in the first 30 minutes. Morning bacon, tending to light refreshments in the later stages of breaky, with snags and a few chooks to follow. 
zero percent chance of an empty glass.
City: who cares.
Min:16
Max: 200 Litres


----------



## Siborg (9/4/10)

Maple said:


> revised forecast:
> 
> Cloudy. Scattered glasses, mainly during the mash-in. Winds are no match for Brendo's supaburner averaging up to 2.5 degrees C/minute, tending to 1.5 boilovers in the first 30 minutes. Morning bacon, tending to light refreshments in the later stages of breaky, with snags and a few chooks to follow.
> zero percent chance of an empty glass.
> ...


Nice. B)


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

brendo said:


> Just tested my new 32 jet Mongolian burner - that mofo puts some serious heat out. Should get the job done tomorrow!!


Don't they rock!! 

Well I'm all packed and ready. Just hot to throw the keg of pliney into the car and I can rock and roll!!
Bring it on!


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

Maple said:


> revised forecast:
> 
> Cloudy. Scattered glasses, mainly during the mash-in. Winds are no match for Brendo's supaburner averaging up to 2.5 degrees C/minute, tending to 1.5 boilovers in the first 30 minutes. Morning bacon, tending to light refreshments in the later stages of breaky, with snags and a few chooks to follow.
> zero percent chance of an empty glass.
> ...


Best forecast ever!!


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Don't they rock!!
> 
> Well I'm all packed and ready. Just hot to throw the keg of pliney into the car and I can rock and roll!!
> Bring it on!



pretty freaking impressed with it - it is a big bastard. Stand has in built wind shield on 3 sides, so no fear of any wind issues.


----------



## Kleiny (9/4/10)

brendo said:


> Just tested my new 32 jet Mongolian burner - that mofo puts some serious heat out. Should get the job done tomorrow!!



you will be blocking orifices in that thing in no time they crank the heat.

Oh yeah and have a great day guys wish i could make it down for a couple.

by the way my Belgian dark strong is tasting awesome i cracked one the other night at the BAD meeting and it went down a treat, if you are still interested in swapping some barley wine im happy to trade.

Kleiny


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> you will be blocking orifices in that thing in no time they crank the heat.
> 
> Oh yeah and have a great day guys wish i could make it down for a couple.
> 
> ...



sounds good Trav - sure we can work something out re a swap mate.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/10)

I think it's about time for your beddy byes boys. You have a big day tomorrow and you need to be well rested! :angry: 


:lol: Have a rip snorter Boys!


----------



## Maple (9/4/10)

Chappo said:


> I think it's about time for your beddy byes boys. You have a big day tomorrow and you need to be well rested! :angry:
> 
> 
> :lol: Have a rip snorter Boys!


thanks uncle chap chap. Still a few ipa shy of nap time though. We'll try and take some pics as we go and post em up. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/10)

Oi! Bed ya little shit! Don't make me get out the ass whoopin' stick!!!! :angry: 







(Sorry guys but I just have ta post up crap! It's in me nature?)


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

No bed yet. Just fixed my Pliny keg... Sampled it..., god I could drain the keg it's that good. :drool:


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

Hmmmm rye ipa. Need to brew one of then. Shared brewday again Dave. I can host. Double double day

thx for the well wishes uncle chappy. I'll take pics and post. Hopefully forstar can keep away from the taxi driver I'll be getting for my trip home lol!


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hmmmm rye ipa. Need to brew one of then. Shared brewday again Dave. I can host. Double double day
> 
> thx for the well wishes uncle chappy. I'll take pics and post. Hopefully forstar can keep away from the taxi driver I'll be getting for my trip home lol!



:lol: Classic

Not to put a fly in the ointment but how about a Rye ESB? Supping on one now :icon_drool2: ...

Good to see the Vic brewerhood doing a brew day! :super:


----------



## brendo (9/4/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: Classic
> 
> Not to put a fly in the ointment but how about a Rye ESB? Supping on one now :icon_drool2: ...
> 
> Good to see the Vic brewerhood doing a brew day! :super:



rye = good stuff 

Loving my rye ipa or ripa at the moment and looking forward to playing with rye a bit more.

Thanks for the well wishes Chap Chap - bit early for bed, need to do a few practice laps for the liver in preparation for tomorrow.


----------



## brettprevans (9/4/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: Classic
> 
> Not to put a fly in the ointment but how about a Rye ESB? Supping on one now :icon_drool2: ...
> 
> Good to see the Vic brewerhood doing a brew day! :super:


I'm still waiting for the rye esb recipe uncle chappy. Cough it up. I throw a handful if rye into most batches now. Use it Luke carapils or similar


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

Must be photo's and an update by now?  

Maybe they have forgotten us? <_<


----------



## brettprevans (10/4/10)

Purely for education purposes we are showing siborg what NOT to do. We still haven't finished the first boil. Still got the fkn partigyle left. Lots of pics will go up. 
We've have facials, backcials, multiple stuck sparges ( Fents ur tun has some answering to do), etc etc


----------



## manticle (10/4/10)

I had my first stuck sparge today in sympathy with you all.


----------



## Kleiny (10/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> so seriously, when do we think we will be finished. I really cant see the barley wine taking 7hrs. I was thinking that we'd be done by 5pm.



What was that CM2


----------



## brettprevans (10/4/10)

Trav that's cause u don't know how to use Chinese hops


----------



## chappo1970 (10/4/10)

Just got off the phone beers and I'll update yas all.

Sympathy for the lads! It's been long long hard day. The BW was still on the boil and the partigyle was still mashin'  

The score is 250lts consumed 120lt on the boil! Almost Qld style? :lol: 

Boys great catchin' up with yas all! I am 100% positive this will be the best BW Australia has ever produce BUT I am 100% sure not on of yas will remember how to brew it!

Jealous as hell!

Chap Chap

BTW the sooks are too hammered to edit out the crook photo's so apparently we have to wait? <_< Wish me QLD mates did that with the goats...


----------



## brettprevans (11/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Just got off the phone beers and I'll update yas all.
> 
> Sympathy for the lads! It's been long long hard day. The BW was still on the boil and the partigyle was still mashin'
> 
> ...


12:01am and last cube if partigyle is done. 14 hr brew day... Fkn smashed everyone incl 4* whose face we have drawn over with a sharpie. Pics to follow


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 12:01am and last cube if partigyle is done. 14 hr brew day... Fkn smashed everyone incl 4* whose face we have drawn over with a sharpie. Pics to follow



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nikko is there anything it can't do???


----------



## Maple (11/4/10)

Absolute ripper of a day. everything went to plan - except for the brew related things. here's a few snaps of the day




edit, sorry for the multiple posts and image size, no idea how to resize the pics on the mac.


----------



## Maple (11/4/10)

had a bit of lautering trouble


----------



## Maple (11/4/10)




----------



## Maple (11/4/10)

course all beer and no food would have got really messy,


----------



## WarmBeer (11/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fkn smashed everyone incl 4* whose face we have drawn over with a sharpie. Pics to follow


You mean Fourstar got drunk and fell asleep at an AHB get together?

Shocking, truly shocking...


----------



## Fourstar (11/4/10)

WarmBeer said:


> You mean Fourstar got drunk and fell asleep at an AHB get together?
> 
> Shocking, truly shocking...




Shhhh... it was the meds fault! The meds i am no longer on! h34r: 

:lol:


----------



## brettprevans (11/4/10)

I'll post my pics tomorrow as I too have nfi how to do so with a mac.

Cheers to Dave and his very understanding missus for hosting. Enjoyable day but definitely some lessons learned which we will have to post up


----------



## brendo (11/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Cheers to Dave and his very understanding missus for hosting. Enjoyable day but definitely some lessons learned which we will have to post up



a big +1 on this thought - massive thanks to Dave for hosting and his missus for looking after and putting up with us!!

Looking forward to doing it again sometime - cracking day had by all. 

Brendo


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/10)

Maple said:


> course all beer and no food would have got really messy,
> View attachment 37102




Looks like fourstar was well done! :lol: 

Boys loved the phone beers and running commentary however we need more incriminating photo's...  

You know type I am talking about... BTW that's not BBQ! This is a friggin BBQ!!!


----------



## manticle (11/4/10)

I don't know mate. Two chickens with a can up their bum competes fairly well with you and a hand on your................ where exactly is your hand?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/10)

manticle said:


> I don't know mate. Two chickens with a can up their bum competes fairly well with you and a hand on your................ where exactly is your hand?



Stopping BD's pecker being burnt to a crisp... but it's not gay I was wearing welding gloves


----------



## manticle (11/4/10)

BD's pecker? Must be long and curved - I'd assumed you copped a hot briquette in _your_ nads.

As you say - not gay.

Not gay at all.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/10)

manticle said:


> BD's pecker? Must be long and curved - I'd assumed you copped a hot briquette in _your_ nads.
> 
> As you say - not gay.
> 
> Not gay at all.




Well? errr if I didn't have gloves on the ends of my hands I guess? yeah? you maybe could call it gay?   :lol: 

But we are a politically correct forum that doesn't judge our members cept for the beer we produce


----------



## Siborg (11/4/10)

Doughing in:





taking the first runnings from the keg (50L) mash tun:









The flow from the big mash tun was starting to slow down... somethings not right here:





After continuously getting nothing coming out from the esky, the decision was made to transfer the spent grains from the keg mash tun, to an empty fermenter....





...and transfer the mash from the esky mash tun to the keg to run off/sparge:





Mashing in for the partigyle (I think)





Just a nice shot of all the kegs and pots in use on the day (shiiiiiiiny)






All in all, a great day. Thanks to Dave and the missus for hosting and everything.

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

general photos. yes the tun got a lot of attention. not a lot of the attention was highly spoken of. 







Fent's tun getting nice and dirty and sticky



What's that fourstar, yor asleep....let the fun begin!



Fourstar loves AHB so much....



hmm a little childish



brendo draining out the last cube of partigyle wort at 12:02am



this is what happends with muliple boil overs. a nice new burner caked in 50mm of crap!


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> brendo draining out the last cube of partigyle wort at 12:02am
> View attachment 37150




My Preccciouuuusss!!


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

bahahahha. it was probably like that a little. has anyone taken a OG reading yet. cause im sure we did multiple ones that night but
a) im buggered if can remember which one we picked
B) we were kinda drunk

its no biggy, i can take a reading tonight. before i pitch the pacman onto the barleywine


----------



## Maple (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> bahahahha. it was probably like that a little. has anyone taken a OG reading yet. cause im sure we did multiple ones that night but
> a) im buggered if can remember which one we picked
> B) we were kinda drunk
> 
> its no biggy, i can take a reading tonight. before i pitch the pacman onto the barleywine


24.2 Brix this morning when I pitched. didn't get the Grav of the PG though.


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

Maple said:


> 24.2 Brix this morning when I pitched. didn't get the Grav of the PG though.




That gives us around 1.096. Not to bad considering. :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

Maple said:


> 24.2 Brix this morning when I pitched. didn't get the Grav of the PG though.


so about 1102? not bad in the end

I'll measure the PG once i have some yeast to pitch on it.


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> so about 1102? not bad in the end
> 
> I'll measure the PG once i have some yeast to pitch on it.




Mines hitting the yeast tonight, both of them to be exact. i'll fill you guys in on the gravity i have then. I'll take SG and Brix.


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Mines hitting the yeast tonight, both of them to be exact. i'll fill you guys in on the gravity i have then. I'll take SG and Brix.


what yeasts are you using?


----------



## Maple (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> what yeasts are you using?


the BWtook a twin hit of US05 and the PG got rogued this morning.


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

Maple said:


> the BWtook a twin hit of US05 and the PG got rogued this morning.


delete long sentence. just realise what you menat
BW: us05 + pacman
PG: pacman


personally im still tempted to throw w1084 Irish at the PG. but something is nagging at me saying no wait for english.


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> what yeasts are you using?




Ive got 1/2 a longneck of THICK 1968 slurry. Going to dump the top stuff (fermented strongarm) and fill it with barleywine. Shake Shake Shake, add one cup to the partigyle and the rest to the barleywine and watch em fire! Yeeee Hawww! :beerbang:


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ive got 1/2 a longneck of THICK 1968 slurry. Going to dump the top stuff (fermented strongarm) and fill it with barleywine. Shake Shake Shake, add one cup to the partigyle and the rest to the barleywine and watch em fire! Yeeee Hawww! :beerbang:


actually now that you mention it, i do remember you saying that. beer makes details fuzzy.


----------



## Maple (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> delete long sentence. just realise what you menat
> BW: us05 + pacman
> PG: pacman



not quite. Barleywine was 2 packets of US05 (hence the twin hit). I was thinking initially of Pacman for the BW, but whould have had the time to build up to the cell count for it, os it went to the PG.


----------



## brendo (12/4/10)

I am growing up some 1469 for the PG at the moment - it is going to get used for a few different beers shortly.

I've just finished growing up some Pacman, which is going to get pitched into an APA shortly which will be used as the starter for the Barleywine - so it will be sitting in the cube for a couple of weeks yet.

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

It will be interesting to see the differences in these beers as per the yeast selections and pitching rates. Real interesting indeed!


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/10)

Top effort boys! :lol: Great photo's.



Why are brewers sooooo attracted to nikko pens? Why?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

Maple said:


> not quite. Barleywine was 2 packets of US05 (hence the twin hit). I was thinking initially of Pacman for the BW, but whould have had the time to build up to the cell count for it, os it went to the PG.


im going to chuck some of the pacman into the BW to get her going and continue to cutler up some more then add another pitching of it in a few days.


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

Ok just dumped the 1968 onto both of em:

Barleywine: 24 brix / 1.099 SG
Partigyle: 11 brix / 1.043 SG

These conversions where done via Beersmith for accuracy.

Now to watch these babies fire! :lol:


----------



## haysie (12/4/10)

Great pic`s. That myth about HSA is just that! No such thing <_< 
Looking forward to a sample a year or 2 down the track!


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

haysie said:


> Great pic`s. That myth about HSA is just that! No such thing <_<
> Looking forward to a sample a year or 2 down the track!


if The HSA comment was a joke I don't get it. Are u referring to no chilling?


----------



## manticle (12/4/10)

I think he might be talking about all the pouring you had to do with stuck sparges.


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

manticle said:


> I think he might be talking about all the pouring you had to do with stuck sparges.




The pouring was done with a pretty thick mash too. porridge consistency


----------



## brettprevans (12/4/10)

Ahhh ok. I didn't get ghat cause HSA doesn't occur at that temp. But yeah there was lots of crap that went down. At least there were answers/solutions to all the problems


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> But yeah there was lots of crap that went down.



Like the violation of my human rights! <_<


----------



## manticle (12/4/10)

Having a penis drawn on your face while drunk is actually a basic human right (clause 15.1.7.2 in the Basic Human Rights charter, United Nations, Resolution 17.23, 1994, revised 1998)


----------



## brendo (12/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Like the violation of my human rights! <_<



just be happy that the warm glass of water didn't come out too while you were asleep buddy


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

manticle said:


> Having a penis drawn on your face while drunk is actually a basic human right (clause 15.1.7.2 in the Basic Human Rights charter, United Nations, Resolution 17.23, 1994, revised 1998)




Ahem.. i believe it was re-revised in 2003 to disallow penises.  

Naked ladies however, thats a different story.


----------



## Kleiny (12/4/10)

:lol: :lol: 

I nearly wet myself, suck it 4*

looks like a great day

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> I nearly wet myself, suck it 4*
> looks like a great day
> Kleiny




Raped... i say no more. Just Violated.


----------



## brendo (12/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Raped... i say no more. Just Violated.



the shame was written all over your face - literally...


----------



## Fourstar (12/4/10)

brendo said:


> the shame was written all over your face - literally...



I feel like Indiana Jones/Jodie Foster


----------



## Fourstar (17/4/10)

Well, the barleywine was pitched 6 days ago at 1.099. Currently at 1.059 and looks like the krausen is starting to drop! :unsure: 

Been swirling the fermenter daily to keep the 1968 roused. Hopefully i can keep her munching away to get her to attenuate down to atleast 1.020 (10.4%ABV) :beerbang: 

Hopefully with all those suagz added she drops that low. i sure as hell dont want her stopping at 1.035 or something (8.5% abv). Otherwise it will be more like an under attenuated imperial IPA


----------



## brendo (17/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Well, the barleywine was pitched 6 days ago at 1.099. Currently at 1.059 and looks like the krausen is starting to drop! :unsure:
> 
> Been swirling the fermenter daily to keep the 1968 roused. Hopefully i can keep her munching away to get her to attenuate down to atleast 1.020 (10.4%ABV) :beerbang:
> 
> Hopefully with all those suagz added she drops that low. i sure as hell dont want her stopping at 1.035 or something (8.5% abv). Otherwise it will be more like an under attenuated imperial IPA



My advice - keep beating it like a red-headed stepchild!! Got a long way to go...


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Well, the barleywine was pitched 6 days ago at 1.099. Currently at 1.059 and looks like the krausen is starting to drop! :unsure:


mines at 1065 (no conversion to account for alc) and still heaps of kraussen. go pacman!

havent pitched partigyle yet. still culturing up Wy1084? -Irish


----------



## Fourstar (27/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> mines at 1065 (no conversion to account for alc) and still heaps of kraussen. go pacman!
> 
> havent pitched partigyle yet. still culturing up Wy1084? -Irish




ok, so its been 15 days on the yeast and i have the following deets!

Barleywine
OG 1.099
FG 1.034
ABV 8.5-8.6%~

Partigyle
OG 1.043
FG 1.010
ABV 4.2-4.3%~

According to beersmith the PG is at terminal gravity and guesstimating the BW due to the low starting grav, ill assume 1.030~ is terminal. Ive just done my 'every second day swirl on the barleywine again, if shes stuck at the FG by friday, i'll leave her and bottle as is. 

With the PG i ended up with 76% attenuation, i should get that assuming my yeast pitching is up to scratch with the barleywine and i can keep her in suspension too. (damn 1968, it will be the death of me!)

On a side note, my case swap amber ale test has rung in @ 4.8% and will be available for taste at the May Melbourne Brewers meet @ the fox. Unfortunatly its not tasting great atm so it might be omitted incase Jamil wants a sip. Its got a slightly astringent hop characteristic. 

Hopefully its just my palate after tasting the barleywine and partigyle whilst sipping a glass of my 'get your kit off' comp beer. Speaking of, i might have to refilter this suckeror gelatine the keg. It just doesnt want to drop bright. it sucks when you dont seat the filter corectly in the housing.. Such a waste of time!


----------



## Maple (27/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Speaking of, i might have to refilter this suckeror gelatine the keg. It just doesnt want to drop bright. it sucks when you dont seat the filter corectly in the housing.. Such a waste of time!


you're filtering a kit beer? isn't that like cheating...you'll end up stripping out the twang, and be left with something half palatable... 

joking aside, no idea how my PG and BW are doing.... The PG has dropped clear a few days ago, so think it may be done... when I get around to it, I'll post up the deets.


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

as i was on child minding duties last night (spewing i missed another melb brewers meeting), once the kiddly winks were asleep I snuck out the brewery to see how it all travells...
\
partigyle was reading 5.5 brix - so adjust for alc etc I make SG 1009! I recon she's done. Had a taste....lovely. the W1084 Irish has worked a treat. Brendo there will be plenty of slurry for you to use. I'll bring it over when i come to pick up my gear.

I didnt check the BW. Will do so at the weekend. not looking forward to cleaning all those bloody bottles.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> as i was on child minding duties last night (spewing i missed another melb brewers meeting), once the kiddly winks were asleep I snuck out the brewery to see how it all travells...
> partigyle was reading 5.5 brix - so adjust for alc etc I make SG 1009! I recon she's done. Had a taste....lovely. the W1084 Irish has worked a treat. Brendo there will be plenty of slurry for you to use. I'll bring it over when i come to pick up my gear.
> I didnt check the BW. Will do so at the weekend. not looking forward to cleaning all those bloody bottles.



Good stuff! Unfortunatley you missed my 1st place tie with Haysie for the Irish Red Comp. 

My partigyle has a light hop astringency to it. hopefully its just its greenness and will fade with time.

Got to keg these suckers sometime soon. Hopefully early next week once ive got some fridge and keg space to boot!


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> Good stuff! Unfortunatley you missed my 1st place tie with Haysie for the Irish Red Comp.
> 
> My partigyle has a light hop astringency to it. hopefully its just its greenness and will fade with time.
> 
> Got to keg these suckers sometime soon. Hopefully early next week once ive got some fridge and keg space to boot!


i did an irish red on the weekend. its now waiting on some 1084 slurry from the PG.


----------



## Maple (29/4/10)

I've got next week off so will be brewing up a storm, any idea's on where I can get my hands on bulk amounts of fermentor's. Maybe 6 or so?


----------



## WarmBeer (29/4/10)

Maple said:


> I've got next week off so will be brewing up a storm, any idea's on where I can get my hands on bulk amounts of fermentor's. Maybe 6 or so?


Cubes, man, cubes.

Brew in fury, ferment at leisure...


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

Maple said:


> I've got next week off so will be brewing up a storm, any idea's on where I can get my hands on bulk amounts of fermentor's. Maybe 6 or so?


you bastard! you get to pretend your a brewery owner/worker for a week!
i assume this is the week off before you start the new job?

I should be able to free up 2 this weekend. 1x60L and 1x30L. Ive been meaning to go collect 2x30L fermentors off fents for ages, but he's probably chucked them by now.

I suppose you could go buy them if your in a pinch

oh and did i mention..you lucky bastard!


----------



## Maple (29/4/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Cubes, man, cubes.
> 
> Brew in fury, ferment at leisure...


No Chill - no way. Been there, done that, burnt the t-shirt.

(actually thinking this idea has some merit to it).

As for the time off, sorta, still have another 3weeks to go, but better I take leave now then not at all.


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

Brew that funky rye beer from the US. 

Harpoon Brewery
Boston, MA - harpoon.com 
Sour Rye Ale (Fermented & aged in oak with wild/belgian sour yeast; 5.5%)


----------



## Maple (29/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Brew that funky rye beer from the US.
> 
> Harpoon Brewery
> Boston, MA - harpoon.com
> Sour Rye Ale (Fermented & aged in oak with wild/belgian sour yeast; 5.5%)


that's a ripping idea!


----------



## brettprevans (29/4/10)

Maple said:


> that's a ripping idea!


They are probably using something like wyeast Trappist funky blend. I'd be into that. Not sure how to make a slighty diff version if u did 50/50 split batch.


----------



## Maple (2/5/10)

Kegged up the PG this morning, FG sitting at a dry 1.007. not really happy with the tasting out of the fermentor, kinda bland, but it's pretty early, so who knows. will carb it up and see.

Haven't touched the BW yet, but looks to have dropped clear, so may need some attention soon, just not looking forward to bottling.


----------



## brendo (2/5/10)

My BW and PG will be seeing some yeast tonight - got some catching up to do on you boys.


----------



## brendo (2/5/10)

Bombs away - the partigyle got a healthy slurry of 1469 this arvo and the barleywine is currently making friends with Pacman. 

The BW smelt awesome coming out of the cube - tasted good too - soooooo rich!!

In other news - tried the hopyard pale ale that I used as a starter for the BW - hadn't been late hopped yet (I use French press) and it is tasting awesome - liking Pacman so far. 

Also - you boys will be sad to know that we lost a friend today - I was cleaning the keg fridge and RIPA is officially RIP. It is a sad day at the Brewers Guild Brewery


----------



## Maple (2/5/10)

brendo said:


> Also - you boys will be sad to know that we lost a friend today - I was cleaning the keg fridge and RIPA is officially RIP. It is a sad day at the Brewers Guild Brewery


Moment of silence observed here. It will be missed. But as the cycle of life goes, another will be borne.


----------



## brendo (2/5/10)

Maple said:


> Moment of silence observed here. It will be missed. But as the cycle of life goes, another will be borne.



don't worry about that mate - it will be back on the brewing schedule as soon as I can.


----------



## Fourstar (2/5/10)

brendo said:


> don't worry about that mate - it will be back on the brewing schedule as soon as I can.



ah ah ah. the Annual dinner beer comes first! Looks like the way im going, the Flat Tyre Amber ive got now will have to be the beer for the swap me thinks! :lol: 

I'll weight up my availabilities and go from there. but 3 kegs tied up from three full fermenters, PLUS the dinner beer plus the hop harvest beer, plus a possible case swap beer. im brewing myself into a corner!


----------



## brendo (2/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> ah ah ah. the Annual dinner beer comes first!



yeah I am touch and go on keg space with what I have coming up - but don't worry I have the club beer and case swap beer lined up as the next ones to do. The RIPA will have to wait for a while unfortunately...

Just not sure when I am going to get to brew - might need a "brewing from home" day sometime in the next week or so methinks...


----------



## Fourstar (2/5/10)

yeah i can forsee an after work brewday coming up real soon! A finish at 4 scenario me thinks!

Ive had to tweak the recipe to balance it as a sweeter and less bitter beer, thaughts? (added cacao nibs too!) :icon_drool2: I'll have to reserve two bottles for VICBREW incase its a cracker!

Choc-Hazelnut Brown Ale Annual Dinner 
American Brown Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 29/04/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 78.95 % 
0.40 kg Aromatic Malt (simpsons) (30.0 SRM) Grain 7.02 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 5.26 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 5.26 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 3.51 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [10.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.6 IBU 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
25.00 ml Hazelnut Extract (Bottling 0.0 weeks) Misc 
100.00 gm Cacao Nibs (Primary 5.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.05 % 
Bitterness: 18.6 IBU 
Est Color: 20.9 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 16.73 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.61 L of water at 86.2 C 73.0 C 

Notes
2g CaSO4 & 3g CaCl2 into the mash
3g CaCl2 into the boil

Grind nibs in coffee grinder and add Caco Nibs to primary at pitching. Soak in vodka or white rum (neutral spirit) for 24 hours prior. Add w/ the hard liquor.

Agitate the fermenter daily to keep cocoa in suspension.

Add hazelnut extract to keg post filtration 1.5ml per 1L (25-30ml~ a keg)


----------



## brendo (2/5/10)

Looks the goods to me mate - can't wait to try it. 

I will probably knock out the riggwelter and galaxy amber back to back in the next week so will be good to go.


----------



## brettprevans (2/5/10)

cacao nibs are the secret weapon of choc beers. Its way way better than choc. The results will be fantastic. 
Yeah I need one of the brew fro home days also


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/10)

something to commemorate the brews with. I'm going to use this as a label for the ones ive bottled and as a display on the kegerator. 

View attachment Beer_Card2.pdf


I havent done one up for the barleywine yet

edit:4* - you get lumped in as an eastern suburbs brewer as the wording for 3 eastern suburbs and 1 cbd brewer was too clumsy.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> something to commemorate the brews with. I'm going to use this as a label for the ones ive bottled and as a display on the kegerator.
> I havent done one up for the barleywine yet
> edit:4* - you get lumped in as an eastern suburbs brewer as the wording for 3 eastern suburbs and 1 cbd brewer was too clumsy.



Looks good! what kind of template did you use for that? Do it in publisher or something?

Btw, you could have just put Melbourne Brewers. 

Im going to be filtering and kegging my partigyle tonight. I put it in the fridge yesterday for a crash chill, pics will come tongiht if i have time before going to see Iron Man 2


----------



## brettprevans (4/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Looks good! what kind of template did you use for that? do it in puiblish or something?



Illistrator then pdf it. The missus is a graphic designer, so she took my fantastic MS Word layout (rolled her eyes at the patheticness of it) and fixed it up in illistrator.



Fourstar said:


> Btw, you could have just put Melbourne Brewers.


damn, didnt think of that.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Illistrator then pdf it. The missus is a graphic designer, so she took my fantastic MS Word layout (rolled her eyes at the patheticness of it) and fixed it up in illistrator.



Wondered why it looked professional! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brendo (4/5/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> something to commemorate the brews with. I'm going to use this as a label for the ones ive bottled and as a display on the kegerator.
> 
> View attachment 37781
> 
> ...



Looks good to me... gotta get me a proper logo one of these days... as opposed to the crap I have done in word in the past


----------



## Maple (4/5/10)

Just finished bottling the BW. final stats show FG at 1.020. This better be worth it, cuz there's no way i'm bottling again for a long time. lost the better part of the day, preping sanitizing and trying to remember how this method works.... anyway, it's done, boxed and put away for 2.5 years.

Nice work on the beer card bretto.


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

Maple said:


> Just finished bottling the BW. final stats show FG at 1.020. This better be worth it, cuz there's no way i'm bottling again for a long time. lost the better part of the day, preping sanitizing and trying to remember how this method works.... anyway, it's done, boxed and put away for 2.5 years.



1.020! Niiice. Mine stopped at the 9% ABV mark 1.032-1.030~.tastes great out of the fermenter too! :icon_drool2: thick and viscous and SWMBO loves it. Said it tastes like liquid peaches. Must be the Amarillo. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fourstar (4/5/10)

The partigyle in pictures to get your eyeballs thirsty!


----------



## Maple (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> The partigyle in pictures to get your eyeballs thirsty!


OK, you're way better with a camera, but here's the partigyle first pull.


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Maple said:


> OK, you're way better with a camera, but here's the partigyle first pull.
> View attachment 37823



A DSLR and Lightrooom does wonderful things for photos! Heck, just lightroom in general for regular shots is good for auto correction. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> A DSLR and Lightrooom does wonderful things for photos! Heck, just lightroom in general for regular shots is good for auto correction. :icon_cheers:


So what you're saying is that I should upgrade my iPhone when the next one comes out? Ok, done!


----------



## brettprevans (6/5/10)

Just pored a glass of mine. a little cloudy but tastes great. Heaps of upfront malt which trails off quickly leaving a nice aftertaste. Very much like an Irish mild (new category I just created). Bit of roast I get also. No idea where from? All that carared and caramunich I guess. I'm really happy with this.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (21/5/10)

Siborg said:


>



I am trying to simplify my brewing and trading my Italian for an electric element. 
What type of immersion heater is this?
How many watts and what is it capable of?


----------



## Maple (21/5/10)

Yeastie Beastie said:


> I am trying to simplify my brewing and trading my Italian for an electric element.
> What type of immersion heater is this?
> How many watts and what is it capable of?


that'd be brendo's heater, it's a 2400 watt. It brought that 60L pot up to boil in about 6 beers. Apologies for the time units, that's all I had to go on this occaision. Perhaps brendo can give more details.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (21/5/10)

Maple said:


> that'd be brendo's heater, it's a 2400 watt. It brought that 60L pot up to boil in about 6 beers. Apologies for the time units, that's all I had to go on this occaision. Perhaps brendo can give more details.



I work well with beer measurment, cheers.

This is a good effort to by the way, livin' on the edge......


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

Just for giggles, the partigyle got 98 points as a Best Bitter in the British Ales comp!  

It was noted it would probably fair better as a mild! :huh: Although it does kinda make sense with its malt complexity.

Cheers fellas!


----------



## thelastspud (22/5/10)

you poor bastards have to wait 2 and a half years to drink that barley wine? 

I dont think i could do it Id have to bury it somewhere really hard to get to. or maybe chuck it in the bottom of the water tank, actually now that i think of it its a pretty good constent temp down there.
sounds like it was a good day and it was an interesting read


----------



## Fourstar (22/5/10)

Bradley said:


> you poor bastards have to wait 2 and a half years to drink that barley wine?
> 
> I dont think i could do it Id have to bury it somewhere really hard to get to. or maybe chuck it in the bottom of the water tank, actually now that i think of it its a pretty good constent temp down there.
> sounds like it was a good day and it was an interesting read




Its ok, Ive currently got 21L of it to be filtered and going into a 19L keg. I'm bottling it from the keg in 22x330ml bottles and the rest in 500ml. I'dd end up with 24x330ml (a monthly tasting for two years) and the 22x500ml to be broken out on special occasions to share with others. :icon_chickcheers: 

besides, i have 7 kegsin rotation. its easier to forget about a handful of bottles. I'll also be storing them at my folks place as they have qutie stable temps throughout the year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## thelastspud (22/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> I'm bottling it from the keg
> I'll also be storing them at my folks place as they have qutie stable temps throughout the year. :icon_cheers:


 

So youre going filter and force carb? are you going to let any carb up naturally?

Im not sure i could trust my old man not to run out of beer one day during a session with the boys. One day they had drunk a case of VB then started on the lcpa then my home brew. but it got replaced a couple of days later... with VB


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/10)

Bottled this tonight....
OMFG! Liquid gold. Deep malt and massive hops. Not completely out of balance but obviously young. Like a massive long term cellering young wine. This will be GOLD once it's aged. Even the yeast cake smelt good. Looked thick and almost good.

Good work fellas


----------



## mckenry (16/3/11)

guy in the middle - black shirt - maybe Maple? It's been bugging me for ages.






I knew I recognised you - you're really Carl Williams. He aint dead folks - he's a brewer now


----------



## Supra-Jim (16/3/11)

Thats Brendo.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Maple (16/3/11)

mckenry said:


> I knew I recognised you - you're really Carl Williams. He aint dead folks - he's a brewer now


That's definitely not the first time he's been mistaken for Carl either.


----------



## sponge (13/2/12)

Hey Fella's

Any updates on the tasting of the old BW?

Looking at putting one down that has a pretty similar grain and hop bill as yours

depending upon the lack of aroma and whatnot that has occured during the aging I may or may not chuck some 0min hops in as well, but once again, that will depend upon how little aroma is left after a year or two of aging...

Any feedback would be delicious


Cheers,

Sponge


----------



## Maple (13/2/12)

sponge said:


> Hey Fella's
> 
> Any updates on the tasting of the old BW?
> 
> ...


Hey Sponge,
the BW in each of the 4 cases has transformed quite differently. Have a look at the beerfest results - one of the 4 was entered as an American BW - mediocre score, and one of the 4 was entered as an English BW, and took out a Category with 123.5 points (only 1.5 points from top score of the comp). Last year one of the 4 took out third in that category. Each of the 3 mentioned above are different beers. If you want hops 3 years on.... good luck - hence the english points.


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/12)

mate weve been sampling since about 3 months incl a blind tasting of all versions at a later collaboration brewday to see if we could pick the best and who's was who's.

fermentation and bottling practices can chnage the same beer sooooo much.

I think long story short is that its a great beer depedning on yeast, fermentation reigime and bottling v kegging. 

keg the bastard. i bottled and my carbonation is very variable. ive had some that were basicly flat. so high grav beers now get kegged. 

re aroma. mates theres plenty going on without worrying about aroma. esp since your going to be conditioning it for at least 6 months or more. youll loose a lot of the aroma.


----------



## sponge (13/2/12)

Do the hops really mellow out that much that an entirely american hopped, american yeast BW end up as a malt-driven (of course) BW without the fruit salad taste of the C (and other american) hops?

I think I may have to have a read through those results because I would never have expected such a variety with them.

Cheers for the reply


Sponge




EDIT: Just read CM's response and I'd be predominantly kegging. just leave it to age for a while up the back of the brew dungeon and come to taste at some stage next year. would it be best to push a little co2 through it to age, or condition with a small amount of sugar?

Id probably end up bottling maybe 5-6 bottles (to give as xmas presents and to keep a couple for personal use)


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/12)

my hops are still pretty aggresive/present. i think it may have been due to yeast selection that brendos went 'english'.

i used pacman and it responded well.


----------



## mckenry (13/2/12)

quote name='mckenry' date='Mar 16 2011, 03:14 PM' post='751894']
I knew I recognised you - you're really Carl Williams. He aint dead folks - he's a brewer now
[/quote]




Maple said:


> That's definitely not the first time he's been mistaken for Carl either.








seperated at birth?


----------



## therook (13/2/12)

mckenry said:


> quote name='mckenry' date='Mar 16 2011, 03:14 PM' post='751894']
> I knew I recognised you - you're really Carl Williams. He aint dead folks - he's a brewer now
> 
> 
> ...



I think we need to pass the hat around and buy Brendo a pair of pants that fit him.

Whens the next brew day?


----------



## brendo (13/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> my hops are still pretty aggresive/present. i think it may have been due to yeast selection that brendos went 'english'.
> 
> i used pacman and it responded well.



I used pacman as well and mine has been kegged from day one. Hops are still there, but probably not as recognisable as US anymore - the malt and alcohol flavours really dominate more than anything, but the bitterness is still there for balance.

Cracking beer and pleased to see it scored so well - really comes down to the complexity that the age brings to it.


----------



## brendo (13/2/12)

therook said:


> I think we need to pass the hat around and buy Brendo a pair of pants that fit him.
> 
> Whens the next brew day?



Thanks Rooky... you are generous to a fault.

Brew day plans are underway - we were talking about March, but more likely to be pushed out to April at this rate. Looking at another 4-5 beers using the partigyle method high/low alc.

should be fun... will let you know where and when.


----------



## Fourstar (14/2/12)

brendo said:


> I used pacman as well and mine has been kegged from day one. Hops are still there, but probably not as recognisable as US anymore - the malt and alcohol flavours really dominate more than anything, but the bitterness is still there for balance.
> 
> Cracking beer and pleased to see it scored so well - really comes down to the complexity that the age brings to it.



Its quite interesting how things went with the English Vs American sub-style choice. From when I last tasted mine it still had heavy fruit tingle hops but lacking on the big IPA style aroma front. It just goes to show how much hop aroma and big citrus expectations come into play in an American style. 

Either way, i know which direction i'll be heading when entering my barleywine next. Great work on the win Brendo. B)


----------



## Fents (14/2/12)

therook said:


> Whens the next brew day?



Like you would even show up anyways!  

what happened to the swap plan!

weak as piss. prob stuck at home watching re runs of last years grand final or some shit.


----------



## therook (14/2/12)

Fents said:


> Like you would even show up anyways!
> 
> what happened to the swap plan!
> 
> weak as piss. prob stuck at home watching re runs of last years grand final or some shit.




I aint feeling the Love Fento's  
Nothing like watching Collingflog getting their ass kicked :lol:


----------

